# Worst purchase ever?????



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

For me it was the whisker biscuit for my bow.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Subscriptions to *Bowhunter* and *Bowhunting* magazines.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Quackersmacker1 said:


> For me it was the whisker biscuit for my bow.


What didn't you like about it? I, too, got rid of mine a few years back...but I can't say it stunk. What happened?


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't really say I've ever purchased something I wish I hadn't. I have the great guys on AT to thank.


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

It will burn your fletching up or it did for me. Plus in my opinion a drop away is a little more accurate for me.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Quackersmacker1 said:


> It will burn your fletching up or it did for me. Plus in my opinion a drop away is a little more accurate for me.


Yeah, I agree with that.


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

I love the trophy ridge revolution that i put on my bow.


----------



## Pointhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

An old Stealth Cam that I just bought at a rummage sale about an hour ago. It didn't look old until I opened it and realized it takes camera film and the batteries only last 20 days. It also has a detection zone of 20 feet. I payed $25 for it


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pointhunter said:


> An old Stealth Cam that I just bought at a rummage sale about an hour ago. It didn't look old until I opened it and realized it takes camera film and the batteries only last 20 days. It also has a detection zone of 20 feet. I payed $25 for it


Oops.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


Oh my gosh; I hated that as well...forgot about those days!


----------



## nv-hunter (Jan 10, 2009)

mine stopped my bowhuntting for a while it was a ring for my exwife LOL


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

My 2010 Bushnell Trophy Cam gave me a royal pain. Sent 6 of 'em back. 2009 model is still working great and the 2011 model they finally sent me is working well so far!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

nv-hunter said:


> mine stopped my bowhuntting for a while it was a ring for my exwife LOL


That's hilarious!


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

nv-hunter said:


> mine stopped my bowhuntting for a while it was a ring for my exwife LOL



haha, you gotta pay to have em, and pay more to make em leave.


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

Everything labled Wildgame! Cameras ate batterys and flash did not work 80% of the time. Deer did not eat the acorn crap, and the motor gave out on the feeder. Maybe it's just my luck, but I'm done with there products.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh, I forgot another one: "C'mere deer." What a $20 joke!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Matthews bow :wink::darkbeer::icon_1_lol::cheers::spam2:


----------



## seuss79 (Sep 17, 2009)

My first climber. Not sure of the name brand but was about 70 bucks at BPS. Very scary to climb with compared to the summit viper.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Archery vest. Way to noisy.


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Puckets Bloodtrailer broadheads.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I've had alot of quivers I wish I'd never have bought.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

A ground blind called the dog house, it is the oppoisite of good


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive bought clothing from Walmart, it all stunk, sounded like velcro on every tree i sat in, pitched it all after a couple days, other bad purchase was a "brand new, never been opened" arrow rest on ebay for less than half the price off the big stores, after several months i brought it in to the bowshop to have itinstaled and it was missing peices.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Back in the 1990's I went through a phase where I was trying out a wide variety of scent products for attracting whitetails. The vast majority were either ignored or ran off any deer that came close, snorting the whole way. And yes...........I did follow the instructions on the packages. An expensive learning experience in more that one way........:BangHead:


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry Hoyt boys but mine was an Alphamax hands down the worst bow I ever paid money for. I love my Vulcan so I was surprised.


----------



## 83mulligan (Apr 17, 2011)

seuss79 said:


> My first climber. Not sure of the name brand but was about 70 bucks at BPS. Very scary to climb with compared to the summit viper.


I bet it was a Baker Climber. Scary indeed!!!!!!


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought a bowtech once. And selled it soon after


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Fusion Vanes.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

a cheapo $20 release


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

X2 on the quivers, It seems like I have enough money in crappy or broken quivers to buy a plane ticket to alaska. Then I finally find a great quiver until I changed arrows. The big fat beman stayed in it just fine, but it wont even grip my new eastons...:angry:

Also I purchased a primos predator den ground blind, and everything about it was straight rubbish. returned for an amerstep brickhouse and it is 100 percent better.


----------



## ultramaxx (Dec 29, 2009)

anything with a redhead label, any trail cam from wall-e like moultrie and bushnell cams


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

This human scent spray I found mis-placed in the garden section, guess it's actually supposed to repel deer, mis-leading I tell ya. Stuff works though, spray it all over you and they stay away good.


----------



## 12ARROWS (Sep 9, 2010)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


I won't have anything to do with Buckmasters or anything that has the their stupid logo on it! Buckmasters are nothing but a bunch of sleezy telemarketers that will do anything for a buck!


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Redhead snake boots. Not only uncomfortable, but leak like a sieve.


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

meta peep when they first came out


----------



## SM270 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mathews Mission Bow was mine hated it sounded horrible when I shot it tried Limbsavers and Bow jax nothing would stop the thump that it had, very smooth and sort of fast but the sound would scare a deaf deer.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

redhead boots


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wildgame innovations rangefinder.....terribly inaccurate!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Worst would have to be Octane stabilizer. They just suck....


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

goat tuff glue. feathers vanes fell off as fast as I could gettem on. I shot a deer and the feathers popped off like a fob. I would have been better of using elmers glue.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

cheap ground blind chairs(the triangle kind).

Wound up buying a "fishing bucket seat" awesome! like having a decoy bag/seat wrapped into one!


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Alien X Rytera....First n Last Martin i'll ever own!!!! I took a $400 hit on a 3 month old bow, but glad i got rid of it!!!!


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Hoyt Trykon. Do I need to add any more?


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


Buckmasters. What bothered me was I got calls constantly for a couple years. Drove me nuts!


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm surprised someone hasn't used the "R" word!


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Worst purchase I've ever made, worst bow I've ever shot, one of the poorest functioning things I've purchased, ever. Slow, ugly, inaccurate, big, kicked like a mule, ****ty build quality, sights would rattle loose, vibrated heaps, a back wall as hard as a bowl of porridge, basically no rollover into the valley, basically all just mush, big, huge, bulky painful grip which was easy to torque and literally painful to shoot with. And my god it was loud. There must have been 5 times I worriedly checked the bow over and made sure I'd actually fired and arrow- it sounded like a dry fire quite a few times.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Bean Burrito said:


> Worst purchase I've ever made, worst bow I've ever shot, one of the poorest functioning things I've purchased, ever. Slow, ugly, inaccurate, big, kicked like a mule, ****ty build quality, sights would rattle loose, vibrated heaps, a back wall as hard as a bowl of porridge, basically no rollover into the valley, basically all just mush, big, huge, bulky painful grip which was easy to torque and literally painful to shoot with. And my god it was loud. There must have been 5 times I worriedly checked the bow over and made sure I'd actually fired and arrow- it sounded like a dry fire quite a few times.


Im hoping this was a purchase made in the late 1980's? Haha I've never seen anything quiet like that before....


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> So what was your worst bowhunting purchase ever?
> 
> I think mine was a cheap Fieldline backpack from Walmart. It basically unraveled on day one of my bear hunting trip. I learned what my daddy always taught me, "You get what you pay for." Bought a Badlands pack after that trip!


Man that "fieldline" gear is JUNK!!!! I bought 3 packs one year when they were on closeout for like $5 a piece. Those packs honestly only lasted for two or 3 hunts before they either ripped out or the zippers came loose(the whole zipper!). Two weeks into the season and I was out of packs and shopping for a new one.This is why I was so suprised to see that Dwight Schuh ex editor of "Bowhunter magazine" had a signature series Fieldline pack that sold for $90 through Cabelas. He always came across as a stand up guy, then to put his name on a pack form a company that makes such junk was suprising to me.


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Mathews Reezen, how Mathews ever let this one hit the market I will never know. Worst draw cycle ever, it was however fast and accurate just no fun to shoot. Followed closely thereafter by a Bowtech D340. I will never ever own another Bowtech, every one I've ever shot has a distinct twang or ping when shot that drives me crazy. There are also approximately 4000 different screws and adjustments on that bow and most of em the bow needs to be pressed to get too. I did kill one deaf doe with that bow, guess she didn't hear the twang and forgot to duck. It also was a fast and accurate bow but the loudest bow I ever owned.


----------



## Skoalman (Jul 14, 2010)

Acorn Rage Infused.....you screw this giant lollipop into a tree....thought it would last a few weeks....it melted completely off the tree in three days.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I really can't think of anything. I don't know if that means I haven't purchased enough, have lower expectations, or investigate things better prior to purchase?


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Any cheap tree stand.


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

Carbon Express Maximas! Junk arrows. Three broke right below the fletchings without hitting anything. I was shooting into a Black Hole target.


----------



## 1shinytop (Jun 30, 2010)

buckmasters! what an annoying thing to join! I submitted a story and they promised a gift just for the submission. even after several calls, i still haven't got my free gift. I admit my story probably wasn't very good, but someones word should mean something! Then they had the nerve to call me about a hundred times and act like we were old friends. we aren't anymore!!!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Like one mentioned before Redhead Snake boots are awefull I hunted turkeys in them in Kansas and I had more water in my boots then there was on the ground. Returned them as soon as I got home and bought some Rocky snake boots they have been great...


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I second the carbon express maxima hunter.I bought a dozen factory fletched also ,the fletching came of for no reason half the knocks were loose fitting those bulldog collars fly off on the shot,
other than them being pretty good when they worked the components are garbage.


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine was a PSE bow. I cant remember the model cause I didnt keep it long enough. I remember it wasnt an off the shelf bow. I had to order it. Big mistake. I hated that bow.


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

anything by WILDGAME PRODUCTS!!


----------



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

My worst purchase was a Moultrie game cam. It takes 6 d cell batteries that last about a month and the flash didnt work from the beginning. So only gives me daytime pics. Not very good daytime pics either. Threw the receipt out and couldnt return it. Dumb on my part but still a bad purchase.


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Hate to say it being a Hoyt guy, but Buying the Maxxis with #3 cams was the worst purchase ever. Bow shot great in the shop, but when I took it ouside I fell apart with it. I slaped my arm with every shot. DL was correct and I took it to 4 different shops to have it checked out. I could never get a good feel for that bow. Went back to shooting my Katera and i love it.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

BLan said:


> I really can't think of anything. I don't know if that means I haven't purchased enough, have lower expectations, or investigate things better prior to purchase?


Man, good for you! I wish I could say that. I research the big investments pretty well, but I keep seeming to get suckered on some of the smaller things.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Buckmasters. They call me ALL THE TIME!!! I saved their number into my phone so that way when they call I know not to answer.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Bean Burrito said:


> Worst purchase I've ever made, worst bow I've ever shot, one of the poorest functioning things I've purchased, ever. Slow, ugly, inaccurate, big, kicked like a mule, ****ty build quality, sights would rattle loose, vibrated heaps, a back wall as hard as a bowl of porridge, basically no rollover into the valley, basically all just mush, big, huge, bulky painful grip which was easy to torque and literally painful to shoot with. And my god it was loud. There must have been 5 times I worriedly checked the bow over and made sure I'd actually fired and arrow- it sounded like a dry fire quite a few times.


What model bow is that? It looks kind of like my first bow, a Pearson ZB2


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

HCA carbon bow 2004.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

my first bow was my worst purchase. i listened to the advice (bad advice imo) of others that said "don't buy and expensive bow for your first bow. buy a used bow or buy a bow completely set up for around $500. you may not even like bowhunting and then you will be stuck with an expensive bow" 

that midrange bow that i bought made it thru 1 season before i sold it and bought a "real" bow. that "real" bow was a '09 82nd airborne.


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

I guess I will confess too. Through the years I as many purchased stuff for bowhunting that---well--NOT NEEDED--Bogus junk stuff. For me cheap footwear ranks right up there. Sight pins made to attempt to actually range animals by the diameter of a ring around the sight pin. The name of the sight I cannot remember, but it had 4 pins that had little hoops around the pin made of REALLY junky plastic that you held the top, and bottom on the back, and lower chest of deer size game----my first entanglement in the brush cleaned ALL four pins off the bracket--:embara::embara::sad:


----------



## jhemming (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought a tree climber from a buddy of mines father in law for 50 bucks I took it out twice I think. I was told it weighed about 25 pounds or so but I was dyieng every time I had to walk with it on my back and it was so loud to set up nothing would every come close to me. Turns out the thing weighed about 45 pounds. My first bow also was a bad purchase the bow was fun to shoot and accurate but it was so noisey on the draw every deer I drew on spooked with it.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Acorn Rage. Put a trail cam out on new property to see what kind of bucks were around. Decided to try acorn rage in front of the cameras. I got about 500 pictures of raccoons at the buffet but ZERO deer. That stuff is too expensive for feeding *****.


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Probably all the deer scent stuff ive bought in the past. Its all worthless imo.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

camoflauge! seriously, how much damn money do we invest in that stuff. last year i mainly wore khaki pants and plaid type shirts in natural colors, and absolutley no animals noticed. hell you can buy hunting clothes at the salvation army!


----------



## WV Switchback (Jul 26, 2010)

Bean Burrito said:


> Worst purchase I've ever made, worst bow I've ever shot, one of the poorest functioning things I've purchased, ever. Slow, ugly, inaccurate, big, kicked like a mule, ****ty build quality, sights would rattle loose, vibrated heaps, a back wall as hard as a bowl of porridge, basically no rollover into the valley, basically all just mush, big, huge, bulky painful grip which was easy to torque and literally painful to shoot with. And my god it was loud. There must have been 5 times I worriedly checked the bow over and made sure I'd actually fired and arrow- it sounded like a dry fire quite a few times.


That looks like my first bow, except mine was green & black camo.


----------



## WV Switchback (Jul 26, 2010)

Worst purchase a pair of Field & Stream brand "gore-tex" boots that were on clearance at Dick's Sporting Goods. They wouldn't keep my feet dry from walking in wet grass.


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

bitelybowhunter said:


> I bought a bowtech once. And selled it soon after


You selled it?


My only purchase I regret was a Mathews.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

huntnmuleys said:


> camoflauge! seriously, how much damn money do we invest in that stuff. last year i mainly wore khaki pants and plaid type shirts in natural colors, and absolutley no animals noticed. hell you can buy hunting clothes at the salvation army!


Ya maybe so, but i didnt spend money on my camo its an old set passed down from my grandpa to me. Its so warm though. And another set of camo was a present so no money wasted their. 

But on the subject my worst purchase was my first bow, Piece of junk i tell ya.. thats why you dont cheap out on stuff you want to last. You get what you pay for......


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

not to be a shot at martin cause I have had great martin bows and would by a martin again but worst purchase ever was 2008 martin slayer X cat cams hated it hated it real bad sold it for a big loss did not care just wanted it gone out of my hands.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Me to mine was the 82nd airborne


bitelybowhunter said:


> I bought a bowtech once. And selled it soon after


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

G5 Tekans... got it from cabelas put some on and shot the next morning at a good deer. One of the blades fell off before entering the deer and i never recovered the deer.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought a Rytera bow one of the Aliens hated that bow


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Mathews Q2 bow. 

Bought it at an Archery Pro Shop in Iowa. Did I say pro shop? Grand opening of the store and they sold and pushed the Mathews brand of bows. I bought the Q2 and had the accessories added. Tried to sight in the bow and it shot 2 feet low at 20 yds! ***!! Didn't know enough back then, but they didn't set the rest, timing, center shot or anything. No paper tuning or nothing. They only added the accessories and handed me the bow. Luckily a Mathews Pro Shooter was there and I asked him some questions concerning the bow. He inspected it and told me to get it set up properly, before leaving the store. I did just that and finally I was shooting and grouping fairly good at 20 yds.

3 days later I killed my 1st deer with that bow. A decent 4x4 buck with the velvet still on it. This was Nov. 10 in 2000. Shot the buck from the ground at 25 yds.

Now your saying why I hate the bow. Well the grip was to big for my hand and the draw cycle was to harsh to get used too. And from my bad experience at the so called pro shop, I grew a dislike of this bow from the getgo. Matter of fact, I took the bow to my local pro shop and the owner shook his head after examining the bow. Told him my story and his words were, " You got screwed"!! Now I stick with him and the bows he sells and couldn't be happier!!


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

Bowlegger!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Toss up between Golden Eagle bow, Rocky Cornstalkers, and a prizm type rangefinder.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I sold an 07 guardian to buy an 82nd airborn,what an idiot.the finish on the 82nd came off around the grip and it was loud and I went through three set of limbs in 6 month.lost alot of money on that bow but was very happy to get rid of it.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

:set1_thinking: Rubber tube w/ a peep attached ... freakin hated it !!!! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:



Crazy Wolf


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

curverbowruss said:


> I guess I will confess too. Through the years I as many purchased stuff for bowhunting that---well--NOT NEEDED--Bogus junk stuff. For me cheap footwear ranks right up there. Sight pins made to attempt to actually range animals by the diameter of a ring around the sight pin. The name of the sight I cannot remember, but it had 4 pins that had little hoops around the pin made of REALLY junky plastic that you held the top, and bottom on the back, and lower chest of deer size game----my first entanglement in the brush cleaned ALL four pins off the bracket--:embara::embara::sad:


Its call somthing like a quick range or.somthing.. and I had one a few years ago when I first started hunting and it worked awesome...then I got a rangefinder.. lol


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Baker tree stand, it should have been sold in wheelchair isle. If you got a Baker treestand and used it very much you were going to need a wheelchair or a casket.


----------



## middleagedmutan (Mar 23, 2011)

Rage broadheads shot a thick boned grey squirrel and both blades fell out and they are not cheap another bad buy Buck Alpha with the guthook crap edge does not hold an edge very well and a crap China sheath these are my opinions only so take no offense.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

25ft-up said:


> Toss up between Golden Eagle bow, Rocky Cornstalkers, and a prizm type rangefinder.


That's funny....I remember almost buying one of those prism rangefinders as well


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


 Bingo!! You give them a little and they want it ALL! Almost as bad as the wife!


----------



## BOWHUNTINDO (Feb 10, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Matthews bow :wink::darkbeer::icon_1_lol::cheers::spam2:


I agree...:thumbs_do:set1_fishing:>>>>>>>:smile_red_bike:


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

txcookie said:


> goat tuff glue. feathers vanes fell off as fast as I could gettem on. I shot a deer and the feathers popped off like a fob. I would have been better of using elmers glue.


I think maybe you were doing it wrong. only time I had a problem w/ goat tuff was when I didn't put enough on the fletching to begin with.


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

Anything I have ever bought from PSE......JUNK!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

a grinder I bought from Cabela's last year. It's a small one, but I don't need it for much, and the ratings were actually really good. Probably was a 4.6 out of 5. I can't get that thing to grind for more than about 1 minute, but the grate gets clogged up. And the meat I put in is in small pieces, with every bit of silver skin off of it as I can get.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

pretty much every form of scent you can imagine, ive tried them ALL. the only thing that ever showed an ounce of promise was deer dander. other than that, ive had a grand total of 3 encounters which i can say for certain was because of a urine based scent. one, was one of the biggest bucks i ever blew an opportunity on.


----------



## hayseed (Oct 4, 2004)

Without mentioning any brand names, I'll just say the charcoal lined clothing lines offered by several companies. Work? Maybe initially but not long enough to justify the expense. And to use them as a excuse to ignore the wind and not hunt smart is to set one's self up for failure.


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> pretty much every form of scent you can imagine, ive tried them ALL. the only thing that ever showed an ounce of promise was deer dander. other than that, ive had a grand total of 3 encounters which i can say for certain was because of a urine based scent. one, was one of the biggest bucks i ever blew an opportunity on.


 I have seen this kind of comment on here and and its the same with me, I have tried every kind of scent known, drags, wicks, smoking, only thing I have found to work a little is a scrape dripper, but pissn in a scrape or mock scrape works just as good for me, out of all the times I have used scents only truely seen them work a few times, but make my own mock scrapes and have had them work. Especially since urine is urine, let some of your own urine sit in a bottle and smell it in a couple weeks, thats why I use the fresh stuff, right from the pump


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

AmishArcher said:


> I think maybe you were doing it wrong. only time I had a problem w/ goat tuff was when I didn't put enough on the fletching to begin with.


Last big bottle I bought would bubble up as it dried kinda like gorilla glue or something. Had several dozen crappy arrows before I figured out it was the glue and not the fletching coming up or the fletcher.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Any of my Renzo 2D's. They seem to alert more deer then attract them. Plus fall apart about as fast as they go together.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

jmohunts said:


> I have seen this kind of comment on here and and its the same with me, I have tried every kind of scent known, drags, wicks, smoking, only thing I have found to work a little is a scrape dripper, but pissn in a scrape or mock scrape works just as good for me, out of all the times I have used scents only truely seen them work a few times, but make my own mock scrapes and have had them work. Especially since urine is urine, let some of your own urine sit in a bottle and smell it in a couple weeks, thats why I use the fresh stuff, right from the pump


i do the pee in a scrape too, last year i had a doe working one i created in july just to see what would happen.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well i bought a bow once and now im addicted and spend all my monney on archery things


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

7 Pin IQ Bowsight. Very poorly made sight for the money. I was lucky and was able to return it for a refund. WHEW!!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

TailChaser said:


> Last big bottle I bought would bubble up as it dried kinda like gorilla glue or something. Had several dozen crappy arrows before I figured out it was the glue and not the fletching coming up or the fletcher.


interesting. I haven't experienced that yet. I'll keep my eye on it.


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

A giant 2 person big game ladder stand. It totally sucked, and I about threw out my back hanging it.

A hoyt carbon matrix, owned for all of 5 minutes. Dealer called when it arrived. We pulled it out of the box and the paint flaked off all over the riser. I only regret buying it because I could have ordered and been shooting a different bow if I didnt wait on that one. Not a big fan of the hoyt riser looks, but thought the carbon may be cool. Just really disappointed. So I bought another destroyer instead.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone said "Cruncher"?


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

Flydown said:


> Has anyone said "Cruncher"?


whats that?


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

MadBullArchery said:


> whats that?


A device created to mimic the sound of a deer eating acorns. It's legendary.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Flydown said:


> Has anyone said "Cruncher"?


Hopefully no one spent money on it to say worst investment..


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

Flydown said:


> A device created to mimic the sound of a deer eating acorns. It's legendary.


ahhhh lol...that is pretty lame!!!!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

12ARROWS said:


> I won't have anything to do with Buckmasters or anything that has the their stupid logo on it! Buckmasters are nothing but a bunch of sleezy telemarketers that will do anything for a buck!


x3 Bunch of PIA's


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

stealthcam wildview 2.0


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Puckett Bloodtrailers.
I didnt use them but bought them just to see if they were as bad as they looked.
They were.
One groundhog...that I had to dig out of it's hole proved how ineffective they were.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

daltongang said:


> Bingo!! You give them a little and they want it ALL! Almost as bad as the wife!


O.K. .... I stand corrected...your right.
I did these some years back and indeed, they were the BIGGEST waste


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Dream Season Boots.

I'll never again purchase something with the view that when certain people put their name on a product, the features advertised will be as advertized. (Such as being waterproof).


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

any and every compound bow I have ever bought 

always go back to my recurves or my excalibur


----------



## Davy C (Aug 29, 2006)

I have two cruchers so I can work one with each hand and sound like a whole flock... i mean heard. Going to buy another and rig something up so I can work one between my knees.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

The Summit surround seat. It felt like my rear end was hitting the foot platform...I took it off and threw it out after 1 sit.


----------



## Bowhunter_1982 (Apr 16, 2010)

A archery banner off eBay.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

One piece Diamond quivers. Tried the 5 arrow and it just fell apart. The 3 arrow was coming apart out of the pack. I love my marquis with a 2 piece diamond 6 arrow quiver........but the one piece quivers are garbage.


----------



## djb0724 (Jan 19, 2009)

hunting license for my ex girlfriend :doh:


----------



## q-ville (Sep 2, 2009)

engagement ring!!!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

q-ville said:


> engagement ring!!!


Now that's funny!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

hayseed said:


> Without mentioning any brand names, I'll just say the charcoal lined clothing lines offered by several companies. Work? Maybe initially but not long enough to justify the expense. And to use them as a excuse to ignore the wind and not hunt smart is to set one's self up for failure.


YES!!!! True dat!


----------



## lauralee (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a Hoyt only shooter. The alphamax was biggest piece of wasted money ever.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

I regret buying any kind of hunting chair or seat. The most recent is a Gorilla tree seat that isn't nearly as comfortable as I thought it would be. 



Flydown said:


> Redhead snake boots. Not only uncomfortable, but leak like a sieve.


I actually like mine. They're very comfortable and I can't recall ever having wet feet while wearing mine, but I don't wade through streams or anything in them either.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Even though it was a great bow, I spent twice as much as it was worth from a dealer. A Bowtech Admiral. Ouch.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

deer scents and the tree saddle. I was excited about the saddle too. What an uncomfortable POS!!


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Scent blocker dream season insulated boots....They leak like a barrel hit with buckshot!! 

Talked with the ref abut 5 months ago and he stated they all leak but the newer pairs dont.....NEVER AGAIN


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

Hands down, Gold Tip arrows, pure junk :thumbs_do

Happily I escaped before making a bad decision on a Mathews Reezen & several different PSE bows I was testing at the pro shop :wink:

Scott Shark release is crap, sold it within a few days of buying it.

Everything else has been pretty good...

mudhen


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

scent loc suits etc....


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

$80 pair of Itasca boots!


----------



## lugnut (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocky boots! they are junk. Cheap backpack from wallmart and anything to do with Buckmasters! Those guys are a major pain in the rear, I"d almost rather have a root canal than have to try to git rid of them guys again.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

2009 70# martin firecat with the cat cams...what a joke...and the bigger joke was the dealer that sold them...lol...the last $600 i ever spent there!!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Scent free wet wipes...:thumbs_do


----------



## hassaracker (Jan 18, 2010)

Second that one on the Fusion Vanes. I am definitely not impressed with them.


----------



## hassaracker (Jan 18, 2010)

The worst thing I ever bought was a Redeye Peep for my old PSE Rogue X. It shredded the string in a very short time.


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

Game Ear/ really Sucked


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

Rytera Alien x...The loudest piece of crap ive ever spent $700 on! After 3 months i couldn't sell it..dropped the price to $350 and i had to leave my accessories on it just to get rid of it!!


----------



## hoytman63 (Oct 8, 2010)

NAP 360 rest


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

diamond razor edge and walmart broadheads


----------



## rendawg (May 16, 2011)

Hunting related... It was definitely all things I purchased with the BADLANDS name brand. I've got a huge backpack that almost all the zippers broke on. I also have their Monster Fanny Pack which almost all the zippers and the buckle broke on. My latest purchase was their Bino Bivy which SQUEAKS every time I take a step.....I've tried their customer service via phone and email and never once did I get a reply......I'm going S4 Gear and Mystery Ranch all the way from here on out. Great products & Great customer service!!!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Mathews Down force arrow rest and anything from Bowhunters International Super Store (Mikes an azz) and I will never business with them again.


----------



## bucky05 (Feb 25, 2011)

bowteck admiral


----------



## libertymesa (Apr 9, 2004)

rendawg said:


> Hunting related... It was definitely all things I purchased with the BADLANDS name brand. I've got a huge backpack that almost all the zippers broke on. I also have their Monster Fanny Pack which almost all the zippers and the buckle broke on. My latest purchase was their Bino Bivy which SQUEAKS every time I take a step.....I've tried their customer service via phone and email and never once did I get a reply......I'm going S4 Gear and Mystery Ranch all the way from here on out. Great products & Great customer service!!!


That really surprises me, I bet they will fix them for you, Which huge backpack is it?


----------



## libertymesa (Apr 9, 2004)

Well for me it has to be the NAP Spitfire mechanicals,and Some Quickspin vanes.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Punch trigger for my compound. I just hate how sensitive it was and I could never get used to it.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

HME Pro Series Super Hanger and Big Game Hanger....absolute GARBAGE. I don't know why I kept giving them a chance, but in the end I bet I had a total of 10 and I can't remember even one making it thru the season without the screw end (threaded end) snapping off! Shoulda known when they were selling 3 packs for less than $20 at BP. Always use Primos now because they are made of a single piece and the screw isn't welded to the tip like the HME :angry:


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Wedding Cake!................Joking!!


----------



## Hitman39039 (May 18, 2008)

Mathews LX....That bow stands out when considering my worst archery purchase. Loud, a lot of hand shock, hard to tune, wouldn't stay in spec. I kept it a few months and sold it on ebay. It SUCKED.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I bought an Apex sight in 2008 that I could never get the buzz out of. I finally busted a screw trying to tighten things down. I took it off and replaced it with a $35 Tru Glo and have no regrets. Worst $100 I've spent in archery by far.


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

NAP ..............freedom rest pure junk...........fastest 50.00 down the crapper ever


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

bowhntng4evr said:


> Can't really say I've ever purchased something I wish I hadn't. I have the great guys on AT to thank.


agreed. i do research and ask people on here about stuff before i buy. so far i have been very happy with everything i have bought for archery.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

whoops i forgot... there was one awful investment. NAHC.... holy cow those greedy monsters sent me so much crap and told me i had to pay for it!! sent everything back in a box with a note saying "stop sending me this" so far so good. but other than THAT big mistake nothing else bad...yet


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Buttout tool...Buckmaster contest, not a purchase but contest entry...took 6 months at least before they stopped calling me.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Montec's. I thought they had sent me a pack of the practice heads then I found out they were really that dull. Mathews Reezen. I loved the SBXT and thougth the Reezen would be even better. Wrong! BIG Mistake. Not quite Junk, but really disappointing to say the least. Sold it about two months later. NAHC. I dropped them and they kept sending stuff and wanting me to pay for it. I boxed it back up and sent it back with a letter telling them that anything else they sent I considered a free gift. Buckmasters....LOL PITA! When they call, I just lay the phone down and let them talk. I hope it runs up their phone bill.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

QuietMan said:


> Buttout tool...Buckmaster contest, not a purchase but contest entry...took 6 months at least before they stopped calling me.


haha i never bought the buttout but i had a friend who did. he got a deer last season and tried to use the tool after i told him it was a waste of time. well obviously it did not come close to working so ended up wasting about 10 minutes of his time fiddlin with it when he could have had almost the entire thing gutted.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Buttout's work. Sitting here clean as a whistle!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

i posted early in this thread that the worst purchase I had made was a cheap grinder from cabelas...but i'd like to change that now that I've thought about it...I bought some rubber boots from Dicks Sporting Goods last year...I forget the brand?? They SUCKED...super uncomfortable, literally within walking in them for 2 minutes. Uncomfortable to the point of causing pain!!At least they have a 90 return policy.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

Flydown said:


> Buttout's work. Sitting here clean as a whistle!


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## coptrainer (Jun 14, 2009)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


I agree, I was a Buckmaster member and they were the worst for calling all the time. I'll never be a member again. Took at least a year after my membership ran out before they quit bothering me.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

talon1961 said:


> Montec's. I thought they had sent me a pack of the practice heads then I found out they were really that dull. Mathews Reezen. I loved the SBXT and thougth the Reezen would be even better. Wrong! BIG Mistake. Not quite Junk, but really disappointing to say the least. Sold it about two months later. NAHC. I dropped them and they kept sending stuff and wanting me to pay for it. I boxed it back up and sent it back with a letter telling them that anything else they sent I considered a free gift. Buckmasters....LOL PITA! When they call, I just lay the phone down and let them talk. I hope it runs up their phone bill.


I had the SBXT, it was a fine bow. Now Im shooting a Reezen & literaly love it. Whats not to like about this bow ? This is what Ive always wanted in a bow. Fast,Quiet, Accurate, What more could you want.

Buckmasters are the worst. Never ending relentless calling.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


I completely agree with you on both of those. Buckmasters called me about every other day it seemed saying that I owed them money when I never even signed up for a membership.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Skoalman said:


> Acorn Rage Infused.....you screw this giant lollipop into a tree....thought it would last a few weeks....it melted completely off the tree in three days.


I bought one last year and the only thing that ate it was the damn bugs.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

hoytman63 said:


> NAP 360 rest


Piece of crap

My worst purchase would have to be a PSE Nova. Sounded like a firecracker when I would shoot it.


----------



## davon (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, for me I would say that it was the "Lonesome Hen" turkey call by Knight and Hale, fell apart in my hand! Second is Rage broadheads, overpriced junk!


----------



## bowhunter_54 (Sep 20, 2010)

turkey tearor broadheads thought the concept was good , funtionality not so much. other than that no bad purchases. i have a buddy on the other hand that has a tote full of regretted purchases, probably has a lot to do with research and impulsive purchases


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

ultramaxx said:


> anything with a redhead label, any trail cam from wall-e like moultrie and bushnell cams


redhead gear = awesome, all redhead is some other brand with a red head label, and i like my moultries to


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

any game call be knight and hale that I've ever tried


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

My worstpurchase ever was a CUDDEBACK!!! absolute lemon.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky boots (Stalkers), pair of snake boots from BPS, any and all scents I have ever bought....


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

old loggy climber. I feel out of three trees with that piece of s**t.


----------



## Brangus09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pointhunter said:


> An old Stealth Cam that I just bought at a rummage sale about an hour ago. It didn't look old until I opened it and realized it takes camera film and the batteries only last 20 days. It also has a detection zone of 20 feet. I payed $25 for it


camera film? that cracked me lol
sorry dude


----------



## Brangus09 (Jun 5, 2011)

flydown said:


> buttout's work. Sitting here clean as a whistle!


lol!!!


----------



## outwrage1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I second the Dream Season Boot. As comfortable as a nike but my feet would have been dryer in the wet grass wearing the nike's!! Took them back to GM the same day, still wet!!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Sword Sight


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is really interesting reading. Some "bad purchases" are super understandable, but some are really surprising!


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

didnt get a chance to spend a lot of time with a mathews bow and went ahead and bought one. worst decision i made.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lone Wolf sit and climb. Some guys love em. I could not sit still in the thing for lack of comfort.


----------



## JWAG (May 26, 2010)

The Hi-tek quick disconnect I purchased. Advertised as being in Realtree AP camo and I think I could have colored in with crayons better than what they had for a pattern. 

I emailed them about it and didn't receive a response.


----------



## Nikon550 (Dec 1, 2009)

The old turkey tom o hawk broadheads from trophy ridge. The gold colored ones are the newer ones the bronze ones were hands down garbage.


----------



## BoonROTO (Sep 17, 2009)

Muck Boots Woody Max, Worst Hunting Boot I have ever owned.


----------



## Buck_Up (Nov 19, 2007)

Local store had a deal on two Wildview EZ-Cams for $114. 
That was about $130 more than they should have been, to
cover my gas to return them 1 week later. :thumbs_do


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

cheap trail cams that eat more batteries than take pictures


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


I won't watch anything with Jackie Bushman in it anymore. I can't see how he can endorse buckmasters!


----------



## tappedandtagged (Jan 18, 2011)

mudhen said:


> Hands down, Gold Tip arrows, pure junk :thumbs_do
> 
> Happily I escaped before making a bad decision on a Mathews Reezen & several different PSE bows I was testing at the pro shop :wink:
> 
> ...


I love my GT arrows!! Miss, hit the shed or privacy fence, tree etc, and I just take a pair of pliers to get it out (still have a field tip in a wood fence post I can't pry out) but the GT arrows were always fine. Bend test and keep using em.

My worst purchase was a Bushnell trail camera. After one year it developed a short that would cause the batteries to die in around two days or five pics, whichever came first.


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

x2 chewed up my flechings after a couple of dozen practice shots


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

NAHC- A Remington day pack from BPS and anything that is Quaker Boy.........


----------



## StrutNut (Dec 23, 2009)

Fieldline pack - one trip and a broken zipper
Rocky Boots - They were at least light weight but the soles were junk and they were not waterproof


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

elkman6x6 said:


> Anything I have ever bought from PSE......JUNK!


Pretty funny coming from a guy with a "Bowtech" avatar.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

First flagship bow I purchased. Hoyt trykon. What a junker that was. 

You guys can't tell me no one ever had "the deerview mirror"!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I do own the buttout tool and It worked great for me. It's a great tool


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

crazy4hunting said:


> First flagship bow I purchased. Hoyt trykon. What a junker that was.
> 
> You guys can't tell me no one ever had "*the deerview mirror*"!



hahaha


----------



## Brent Thie (Dec 30, 2006)

Hoyt Trykon XL. Just didn't work for me. I coudn't get used to the draw on that bow with the cam system it had.


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

drenalinhntr said:


> piece of crap
> 
> my worst purchase would have to be a pse nova. sounded like a firecracker when i would shoot it.


lmao!!!!


----------



## apparitionrob (Jan 6, 2011)

still steamin buck semen has to be up there on the list


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

PSE X Force SS. Some are able to shoot it very well.....not me. The only purchase that could have been worse would be 2 PSE X Forcer SS.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

worst purchases for me are buying cheaper accessories then wishing i bought better...trying to sell them on at for half or less then buying new better stuff i wanted to begin with...i have blown alot of money that way


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Easy.............The diamond engagement ring I bought the ex-wife. By far the most expensive mistake in Indiana history.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

grfox said:


> PSE X Force SS. Some are able to shoot it very well.....not me. The only purchase that could have been worse would be 2 PSE X Forcer SS.


Huh?? you just gave the other guy attitude about not liking PSE, and then you go and say you didnt like those two Pse bows??... sorry just found it alittle weird
no harm ment in this post.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

iwantone2.4 said:


> Huh?? you just gave the other guy attitude about not liking PSE, and then you go and say you didnt like those two Pse bows??... sorry just found it alittle weird
> no harm ment in this post.


No I love PSE, and my next bow may be one....its the SS (super short)... Ever try shooting a 26" ATA bow at 40 yards? Not as easy as you would think LOL.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am surprised that I'm the only one to mention the Baker Tree Stand. Are all you guys that young to not remember them. If you have a climbing stand you do not like find one of these and climb with it (buy life insurance first and wear a safety harness). You will have a new found fondness for all modern climbers.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

bitelybowhunter said:


> I bought a bowtech once. And selled it soon after


Selled?:confused2:


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

bowbat...the only purchase that could be worse is a PSE Xforce SuperShort


----------



## gmil6184 (Mar 18, 2008)

rendawg said:


> Hunting related... It was definitely all things I purchased with the BADLANDS name brand. I've got a huge backpack that almost all the zippers broke on. I also have their Monster Fanny Pack which almost all the zippers and the buckle broke on. My latest purchase was their Bino Bivy which SQUEAKS every time I take a step.....I've tried their customer service via phone and email and never once did I get a reply......I'm going S4 Gear and Mystery Ranch all the way from here on out. Great products & Great customer service!!!


Have a picture of the huge backpack? consider selling it?


----------



## brianhokie (Mar 1, 2010)

The Butt out is a great tool, as a doctor, let me say it is worthy of being in an operating room based on it's design and functionality. I have been very impressed with it's usage.

Worst purchase ever - pop up blind non hub style, huge PIA folding em back up, just wanna throw em away or shove em in a garbage can so they see how they like it and bend the metal bass ackwards all fubar, dang pos


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

fx4hauler said:


> Archery vest. Way to noisy.


'
X2 mine weighs about 50lbs


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

libertymesa said:


> Well for me it has to be the NAP Spitfire mechanicals,and Some Quickspin vanes.


I not useing them anymore but both worked great for me....


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

SARASR said:


> I not useing them anymore but both worked great for me....


X2.....spitfires are probraly the most reliable mechanical.


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

erictski said:


> worst purchases for me are buying cheaper accessories then wishing i bought better...trying to sell them on at for half or less then buying new better stuff i wanted to begin with...i have blown alot of money that way



Your'e not alone!


----------



## Haus86 (Mar 31, 2011)

anything by Wildgame Innovations, especially their cameras


----------



## Arch R. Ree (Apr 23, 2010)

One of those things you hang on your treestand that lights up when you activate the transmitter. After realizing it was a waste of money (it did not work), I realized it was a ridiculous idea anyway.


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

grfox said:


> No I love PSE, and my next bow may be one....its the SS (super short)... Ever try shooting a 26" ATA bow at 40 yards? Not as easy as you would think LOL.


Oh ok i gotcha lol


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Haus86 said:


> anything by Wildgame Innovations, especially their cameras


Its a hit or miss with their cameras but have had great luck with their new x6c.



Buy my worst purchase would be a a Block target.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

arhoythunter said:


> Matthews bow :wink::darkbeer::icon_1_lol::cheers::spam2:


Must be a knockoff of a* Mathews *bow. Next time be careful reading the label :wink:


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

wildgame innovation attractants. acorn rage, greens n rage , acorn rage drop in block. never had any luck with them. had two deer stand rite over the pile of acorn rage and never touch it. the only thing i could get to eat the stuff is the racoons. except for the drop block the yellow jackets tore those up. they tore me up to when i went to check my camera and got close to that block


----------



## bowboxer (Oct 29, 2010)

worst thing i ever bought was a pse bow and a game bag for two bucks.


----------



## fulldraw5 (Aug 24, 2008)

never heard of a mathews blowing up, but I witness first hand a brand new maxxis blow up!! string jumped off the cam about mid draw!!! the bow was fine but the look on the dudes face was priceless!!!


----------



## Stapher1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bought the pro staff, buckmaster, monarch scopes, nice glass but the windage and elevation won't adjust without tapping them with a screwdriver and that doesn't always works.


----------



## jodirt (Dec 18, 2008)

North american feeders from tractor supply. went through 4 of them in one season. Kept taking them back and exchanging them. Pretty much ruined a season at a lease that all you can do is hunt one stand over corn.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

buckhunter2705 said:


> wildgame innovation attractants. acorn rage, greens n rage , acorn rage drop in block. never had any luck with them. had two deer stand rite over the pile of acorn rage and never touch it. the only thing i could get to eat the stuff is the racoons. except for the drop block the yellow jackets tore those up. they tore me up to when i went to check my camera and got close to that block


Really? I bought a few bags on clearance last winter and put em out by my patio. There was deer on it in about two hours and they devoured every crumb i put out.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

The worst tips.
These tips from cabela's. Upper right is the best looking one. Threads on all of them were too big, and I couldn't screw them all the way in even with pliers because the corners where the shaft meets the tip wasn't square.


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

:thumbs_doRocky boots after they moved to China.:thumbs_do


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wildview trail cameras


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cuddeback Camera's


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Putting my name into a draw for a hunt with buck master hunt and then them nagging me and sending me bills that i never agreed to pay for, and then forced me in to paying the money because they sent it to a collection agency. 
Great work buckmasters! NOT!!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Jwillman6 said:


> I am surprised that I'm the only one to mention the Baker Tree Stand. Are all you guys that young to not remember them. If you have a climbing stand you do not like find one of these and climb with it (buy life insurance first and wear a safety harness). You will have a new found fondness for all modern climbers.


I remember the Baker style treestands very well.When I was 17 we built several of them,I still have scars.LOL

And my worst purchase was a Stealth cam from SAM's. It would burn up a roll of film when the wind blew.Got a refund.


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Butt out


----------



## jjc1974us (Jan 28, 2008)

I forget what its called but it was a string tracker. you basically tied a string to your arrow and when you shoot your deer the idea is you track the string right to it. The thing is, 90% of the time the string would get tangled up on a branch in mid-flight, affecting or stopping the arrow. the other 10% of the time you would get a snarl in the reel like you do with a baitcasting reel... P.O.S.!!!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i think it was a primos remote deer call.......good for about 15ft. away the end of the first day it would only rattle,and that sounded bad.

took it back to the truck and showed my buddies,then pitched it in the river.


----------



## fishy55 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wildgame Innovations Halo rangefinder. It eats batteries within a day while turned off. I have to take out the battery after every use. Not really worth the hassle to return it I guess.


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/guide-gear-extreme-deluxe-climber-tree-stand.aspx?a=674534[/URL] got good reviews but i never felt as safe as i did in a summit or old man... but then again i put on alot of weight from the time i first bought it ..seemed too small for a 200lb man...


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

lastcast33 said:


> Lone Wolf sit and climb. Some guys love em. I could not sit still in the thing for lack of comfort.


Agree with you, I reviewed the stand on here and saw nothing but good reviews on it. Bought it and went out twice with it, sold it after that. Was easy to carry and light, but was hard to climb with and was more uncomfortable than a $40 hang on. Happy I bought it cheap and broke even after selling it.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

G5 optix XR sight


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

cx maximas 250 most brittle arrow i ever shot


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> Wildview trail cameras


x2 terribel cameras... only worked for me half a season and when it did work the flash was so weak if the deer wasnt within 3 or 4 feet of the camera you couldnt tell if it was a buck or a doe.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Rocky boots and Cabelas scent-loc clothes.

Another two where rings for the X's that spent my money and my time keeping me from my addiction.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

G5 Strikers.

Shot a doe with one and found the head in multiple pieces on the other side. Later that day I screwed another onto an arrow and it broke in my hand as I tightened it down.


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

moultrie I15 trail cam. Replaced twice & still not working. Worthless POC.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> diamond razor edge and walmart broadheads


Man that is unbelievable. I bought that for my son 3 years ago and it has grown with him. He is dead nuts on with it, relatively quiet, great flexibility. Overtime we have replaced the package components. Man, that would be on my best products ever list.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Judge10 said:


> Putting my name into a draw for a hunt with buck master hunt and then them nagging me and sending me bills that i never agreed to pay for, and then forced me in to paying the money because they sent it to a collection agency.
> Great work buckmasters! NOT!!!!


Gheeze...they are terrible! I used to get calls from them as well: "Hey John, did you go hunting today?" is how they would start. I would wonder who is calling me, then would slowly discover it was THEM...creepers!


----------



## wapiti man (Feb 4, 2011)

Wildgame rangefinder I got my daughter for Christmas. It worked for about 5 seconds.


----------



## tmoos111 (Jul 14, 2003)

rage broadheads


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I am beginning to think Cuddeback camera's. Hopefully I get them straightened out..


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I didn't buy it but a buddy of mine got one of those fancy expensive blood tracking lights, the multi colored ones. He payed $60 for it. He shot a deer and started following the trail with his new light and it was reflecting off all the red maple leaves, making them look like blood. So he wandered off about 40yds following what he thought was a blood trail but was really a leaf trail. It was hilarious. The rest of us followed the actual blood trail and found the deer and just stood there laughing and yelling at him to come get his deer and quit messing with the dumb light. That light made every red colored spot on a the leaves look shinny and wet, just like blood. So it is worthless if you hunt anywhere with leaves.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


Yep, I am in the same boat.


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

Ruger Mini-14- nuff said.

Can't remember the name but a Sportsmans Guide 16' ladder stand that had a flip-up platform that was no bigger than a sheet of paper.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

tappedandtagged said:


> I won't watch anything with Jackie Bushman in it anymore. I can't see how he can endorse buckmasters!


uummm, he owns the company?


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

Cuddeback IR. Piece of crap. If the deer wasn't 3' from the cam you'd see nothing but maybe a slight shadow.


----------



## KalamazooKid (May 2, 2005)

Oh, and a very close second ..... a Black Hole target. First arrows blew right threw to the fletchings. And no, I wasn't shooting 80 lbs. Barely worked for wife and kids.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Cuddeback camera=garbage

Wildview camera=garbage

*SONIC BROADHEADS*=They should have made an advertisement claiming the broadhead killed deer by falling apart inside the animal.


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

Easy. *2011 Martin Silencer bow*... what a POS. Shame too as the bow had a smooth draw and good back wall. Parts falling off, trg/sos was a FIASCO (they are now shipping without this and using a rod/slide/string stop instead), cams eating cable... bummer, all in a weeks time. Thankfully, I could return that terrible thing.

I've already steered 12 people away from buying a Martin and I'll keep doing so.


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

I put one of these on my bow. http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/SilksVenom.shtml The Scorpyon Venom Peep Sight System.
Worst freakin' thing I ever purchased. Period!
The *"Everlastomer" peep aligning tether *never aligned the peep and always snapped at full draw which led to pain and cussing. 
Had a huge 12 in front of me when it broke.
I thought, "Surely, it had to be a bad tether!" So I called the company and they were nice enough to send me another thing I could put in the garbage.
Went to a Fletcher Tru-Peep after that.
Live and learn.


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

Mine were Rage broadheads. Every muledeer stalk one blade would deploy after touching a grass or brush. They might be great out of a tree stand but suck on stalks. Ive since went back to a fixed head.


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

brian g said:


> Hate to say it being a Hoyt guy, but Buying the Maxxis with #3 cams was the worst purchase ever. Bow shot great in the shop, but when I took it ouside I fell apart with it. I slaped my arm with every shot. DL was correct and I took it to 4 different shops to have it checked out. I could never get a good feel for that bow. Went back to shooting my Katera and i love it.


exactly the same for me. love my katera, bought a crx 35 and love it also.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

North America Hunt Club tops my worst list, followed by strap-on treesteps, and then some compact binocs that went into the kid's toybox as soon as I got home from the first use hunt.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

Cornoflage or the acorn kruncher... didn't but either but gotta imagine whoever did would say them lol


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been using some wildgame innovations stuff with great results. I have the halo Rf and 2 x6c cams. Battery life is good for me and cams take goodish pics for the price. Only thing is the video on the cams doesnt trigger reliably but i never use it anyway even if it did work right. Im sure though that everyone has their own experience and for the price i can imagine a few products hit the shelves in stores and were faulty. But i have had nothing but good with their products. Except acorn rage, worked at first and now they just ignore it.

Biggest waste of money was a QAD hunter rest, worked ok but launcher arm bounced and hit fletching occasionally, and it sounded like a bomb went off went fired. Glad dicks took that pos back. BUT i traded up for the HDX model and i absolutely love that thing. QAD good company but the need to not sell ppl those hunter rest contraptions. You will never get it quiet.


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably the worst I have bought was the glendel pre rut buck target. I baby the crap out of this thing (store it in the mud room in my house, taken inside after every use) and still it is falling apart in less than a year. Had a buddy shoot it (outside the core area) with a larger diameter arrow and FP and it literally blew a quarter size chunk out the back side of the foam. The foam where the plastic legs slide onto the body are ripping and pretty sure the legs will be useless before too long. 

FYI. It comes w/ 2 peices of rebar to slide into the legs to stand the target up.. It's NOT a good idea to forget that you left them in the ground out in the yard and proceed to run over them with your father in-laws new john deere zero turn mower.. just sayin..
new blades are like 70 bucks at john deere store..


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Martin Firecat...it was a trade, but I will never own another Martin bow.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Funny (and interesting) thread. 

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

Glendel buck. Poorly contucted, and the vitals nearly fal out of the thing when I shoot it.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought some kind of aeresol spray can of buck scent,cost me $2.Smelled like cheap after shave.Never took it to the bush.Might use it some Sat.night cougar hunting though....


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jul 5, 2011)

Trivan static arrow rest it said that would gain me 15fps truns out it wasnt a drop away :Banghead: I had $100 of spending money spent half on terrible rest THEY WOULDNT TAKE BACK :Banghead: and then couldnt buy the $100 arrow rest i have been looking at. So i ended up getting trophy ridge revolution pretty good for $50


----------



## glubke (Jan 21, 2005)

I have to agree with the scent stuff out on the market. Does not work. Best scent i have ever used is to take a apple or two and rub them on some of the trees around your stand. I also bought some deer cocaine. Garbage.:angry: Put it out around my stand and never saw a deer. Guess there was no deer in the area addicted to concaine:tongue:


----------



## joser (Sep 18, 2010)

prairieboy said:


> I bought some kind of aeresol spray can of buck scent,cost me $2.Smelled like cheap after shave.Never took it to the bush.Might use it some Sat.night cougar hunting though....


BAHAHAHAHAHA :thumbs_up
Worst purchase for me would have to be slick tip field points, supposed to pull out of target easier than the average field tip! NOT, at the course I would be struggling to get my arrows from the targets while others were pulling theres with ease! I looked like a friggin wimp LOL


----------



## DEOrmiston (Aug 21, 2009)

In the 90's I bought a Browning Hydofleece rain suit for a little over $300. It did keep me dry but the fleece held the water and after a heavey rain the jacket and pants would weigh about 50 pounds.


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Brunton range finders, Dicks Sporting Goods brand deer cart. It was rated for 350lb and made it about 30 yards with my 250lb Illinois buck last year.Wheels hubs literally exploded off of the axles. Luckily a friend was with me and we carried it out on the frame. So mad after a half mile/half day walk we called a guy in the area and hiked out to get the one he had to save us.


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

codykrr said:


> cheap ground blind chairs(the triangle kind).
> 
> Wound up buying a "fishing bucket seat" awesome! like having a decoy bag/seat wrapped into one!


Haha. I bought two of those stupid seats from dicks this spring. I was taking my 8 year old and with the blind and everything I thought those seats would be ok and easy to pack in. Man they were uncomfortable. I'll have to check out the fishing section, thanks for the tip.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Drop away rest.


----------



## miller2213 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sackamous said:


> Everything labled Wildgame! Cameras ate batterys and flash did not work 80% of the time. Deer did not eat the acorn crap, and the motor gave out on the feeder. Maybe it's just my luck, but I'm done with there products.


Agreed


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

semoducknbuck said:


> Probably the worst I have bought was the glendel pre rut buck target. I baby the crap out of this thing (store it in the mud room in my house, taken inside after every use) and still it is falling apart in less than a year. Had a buddy shoot it (outside the core area) with a larger diameter arrow and FP and it literally blew a quarter size chunk out the back side of the foam. The foam where the plastic legs slide onto the body are ripping and pretty sure the legs will be useless before too long.
> 
> FYI. It comes w/ 2 peices of rebar to slide into the legs to stand the target up.. It's NOT a good idea to forget that you left them in the ground out in the yard and proceed to run over them with your father in-laws new john deere zero turn mower.. just sayin..
> new blades are like 70 bucks at john deere store..


+1!!! 
Poor durability...

I bet its cost me 1/2 dozen arrow due the the metal rod that runs just under the insert block. Shoot an inch low and smack!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

anything Moultrie


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Cheap taxidermy I have major regrets on my first truly big buck


----------



## RedneckJ (Dec 24, 2009)

2 blade Rage broadhead's.... should have stuck with my Muzzy's. I did'nt like em, marginal hit in front shoulder, Muzzy would have broken bone and passed thru, them Rage's are good for middle of body, but not shoulder. I'm no pro so not every shot is dead on, need to be more forgiving.


----------



## oldvt.bowhunter (Oct 12, 2004)

Timmy Big Time said:


> A ground blind called the dog house, it is the oppoisite of good


OMG!! I thought I was the only one dumb enough to buy one!!


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

G5 broadheads, Whisker Biscuit, ring for the ex spent way to much on it, shoulda bought a new bow instead,


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

Sackamous said:


> Everything labled Wildgame! Cameras ate batterys and flash did not work 80% of the time. Deer did not eat the acorn crap, and the motor gave out on the feeder. Maybe it's just my luck, but I'm done with there products.


^^THIS^^ and most things labeled Moultrie.


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres an oldie. You may have to be gray to have owned one......a string tracker!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Campbell said:


> Heres an oldie. You may have to be gray to have owned one......a string tracker!


Good Lord I owned one of those. It would have been ok if not for the 130 decibel ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ and your arrow taking a crap towards the ground. I sold mine on eBay.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Moultrie game cameras.


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Stuff for my ex girlfriend lol. jk

i would say the Banjo Minnow for fishing. Hunting, hmmmm not sure this site has helped me avoid a bunch though!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought some cheap broadheads from wally world when i first started bowhunting. they came ready to shoot out of the package and i shot them a few times at my broadhead target. when i pulled the arrows out of the target they had fallen apart.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anything wildgame and the doghouse blind, but seriously how can wildgame make their stuff so crappy. It's like none of it was meant to last more than a week or two before it takes a crap on you.


----------



## walle1 (Oct 7, 2004)

comer-deer, cough silentzer, cheap rubber boots, im pretty much a sucker so im sure there is more I cant think of.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Pair of cheap hunting boots from Wal-Mart...First hunt with them was an half mile walk through a cut bean field.By the time I got to my stand both of the bottoms of the boots had fallen off.(the rubber soles)So it was like I was wearing camo slippers.

On the way out I stepped on one of those spikes from those sticker tree's!It went deep in my foot and I hollered like a mad man.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anything Scent Lok...The Primos blood trailing light. Wish I wouldn't have fell for that one.


----------



## woodman53 (Feb 23, 2005)

I bought some Wall rain gear and they used tampons for the sleeve and neck material to make sure that you are totally soaked by the end of your hunt. There also was no hood on the jacket - I'm stupid.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

My Shadowcat and NAP rests.


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

One pair of Rocky boots wasn't enough to convince me they were junk. I thought maybe I had just gotten a lemon the first time so I bought a second pair. I will never waste another cent on Rocky boots.

I bought a couple packs of 3-blade Rages the first year they came out. Worst penetrating head I've ever shot.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

scent blocker Just dosent work


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Skoalman said:


> Acorn Rage Infused.....you screw this giant lollipop into a tree....thought it would last a few weeks....it melted completely off the tree in three days.


Yea, I bought one also. It attracted more bear than deer and the bear scared away the deer.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> scent blocker Just dosent work


Agree and smells funny lol!


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Seems to be a lot of negative posts on Walmart items :thumbs_do


----------



## rickman17x (Jun 1, 2011)

UKCatsHunter said:


> Stuff for my ex girlfriend lol. jk
> 
> i would say the Banjo Minnow for fishing. Hunting, hmmmm not sure this site has helped me avoid a bunch though!


Wow I was fooled into the banjo minnow also


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

Hooeyman Saw
Baker Treestand
McPherson bow
Tinks Scent Stix
Skunk Scent
Hind Sight
RAGE BROADHEADS (just kidding)
Blood Hound spray
API Baby Grand loc-on


----------



## NY2VA (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, appearently everything sucks according to this thread, lol. My worst purchase actually worked out ok. It was a 2 piece Octane quiver when they 1st came out. I got a sweet deal on the classifieds here at AT, and I'm always looking for a new quiver, so I gave it a shot. It was like hanging a 10lb weight on the side of my bow. But I turned around and sold it on Ebay for a $25 profit. Sucker.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

bandit69 said:


> Yea, I bought one also. It attracted more bear than deer and the bear scared away the deer.


That awsome You dont even need to see the orignal post for that to be funny


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

Really cant think of anything ive regretted getting ive been through almist 30 bows in the past 2 years I regret letting them all go. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutbum1982 (Jan 28, 2009)

It was a bow, wont say the name because we all know what that would create. But anyhow, it was hard to find ANYTHING good about it.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Best: Moultrie M80 trailcams. :thumbs_up

Worst: Cuddeback NoFlashes, Cuddeback Excites, Cuddeback Captures. :thumbs_do


----------



## n.y.grandpa (Dec 22, 2007)

Punch cutter broadheads.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

A Ford Super Duty pickup what a pile of junk!!


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

A Black Hole target.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Lone Wolf climber


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

A pair of strings from someone who thought they knew how to make them!


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

Wish you guys would name the manufacturers of your disliked items.

I consider these reviews, and it would help me to understand a products strengths or weaknesses if you did. (Some items may be blatantly bad workmanship, and others may not have worked for you because of your size, or the terrain).

You are NOT slandering anyone if you are being truthful and factual about what you liked, or disliked, about a product. Just do not say dumb stuff like, "I thing all blah-blah stuff bites". As that would be a general accusation without support. But if you state what you actually liked or disliked...well...there's nothing wrong with that.

I was curious to know WHY someone disliked a certain bow (or manufacturer), climbing steps, cameras, etc...

Just my observation.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## Kingfish750 (Jul 30, 2010)

Moultrie Camera


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Camo Flip-up mittens/gloves made out of fleece from Canadian Tire. Hands felt soaked in them in little time. Terrible buy.


----------



## draw_back22 (Feb 21, 2007)

The old Glen-Del buck target. They used to have a metal frame. I don't know how many arrows I broke hitting the target low. The only thing I've found it useful for is to sit my Rinehart 18:1 on it.


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

Butt-Outukey:


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

That would be the one and only PSE bow that I will ever own.


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Certainly Buckmasters. I am being honest and truthful, if i ever run into Jackie "Yackie" Bushman i will literally walk directly up to him and kick him swiftly in the junk. Perhaps some think i kid but i would gladly do the time to committ that crime. They double charged my CCs and have called me endlessly for years. That said, im suprised no one has mentioned the famous "Butt Out" tool.


----------



## Racerblade (Jan 7, 2010)

An Allen quiver from Kmart. Broke the first time out. Good thing it was on clearance.


----------



## JerseyGTI337 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hate to say it but my Bowtech Invasion, I couldnt shoot that thing to save my life.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Guess Rage Broadheads isn't as bad as people make them out to be ?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowsenfoam (Mar 20, 2008)

Jennings Buckmaster. It was one of the clearance bows from LAS. Clearance for a reason. I literally shot it 12 times before going home and posting it. Lost half, then some. Would have made a good fishing bow looking back on it.


----------



## tman80 (Sep 13, 2011)

mine was a tasco mini game camera takes three pics then shuts off.


----------



## dewfang (Nov 19, 2010)

Amacker adjuster treestand first season using it and found it to be very noisy besides that the bottom fell out on me at 20" up and the adjusting pins released when I was trying to pull it back up could not get them to reset until I got back on the ground. Then I let a friend use it and the same thing happened. I wouldn't even feel right giving it away! Scrap metal....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought a facemask that was really nice but made way too much noise to hear anything out of.


----------



## YoungTNArcher (Aug 10, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Never bought any, but nothing can be worse than the Primos deer droppings in a bag.


----------



## rootacres (Feb 1, 2010)

for me it was a bow bat. . not ripping on the product, I can see where it can be usefull for so many people, but for me being a midwest whitetail hunter, you never know when you are going to need your bow while walking to and from places. a backpack seems to be alot more practical for me . . just an $80 dollar oops. . not that big a deal


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sackamous said:


> Everything labled Wildgame! Cameras ate batterys and flash did not work 80% of the time. Deer did not eat the acorn crap, and the motor gave out on the feeder. Maybe it's just my luck, but I'm done with there products.


 I hear their rangefinders have the same battery problem.


----------



## Docrich (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm surprised at some of the answers. Mini 14, goat tuff and the WB are great for me.

Mistakes for me have been NAP thunderheads, blades fall out on me.
Cabelas deluxe magnum hunting stool, bought two for a blind, might as well sit on a broadhead.


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

Nichko said:


> Sorry Hoyt boys but mine was an Alphamax hands down the worst bow I ever paid money for. I love my Vulcan so I was surprised.


weird, that was my best purchase...


----------



## Bamabowhunter (Dec 28, 2003)

For me it is anything to do with scent elimination. I spent thousands on it. Now I just use my scent smoker.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Baker tree stand, should have come standard with a casket.


----------



## ohioshep (Mar 5, 2007)

Wasp jak-hammers


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

Jwillman6 said:


> Baker tree stand, should have come standard with a casket.


I have taken the Baker slide many times. Horrible design. But hey, they did come out, what, 35 years ago?


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Engagement ring for my first wife! Sorry........I see you are talking about hunting stuff.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine was a rattle bag that ended up emptied out on the ground and used as toilet paper... lol! It found it's use then!


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Butt out and the Oneida eagle aero force bow. I'm starting to hate my 4 LW climbing sticks as well, over rated!


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Limbsaver string leeches.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

bert colwell said:


> engagement ring for my first wife! Sorry........i see you are talking about hunting stuff.


lmao!


----------



## happy.tundra (Dec 26, 2010)

Umm this isn't going to sound right whatever way I write it lol..... but the Butt Out tool really does work well! You just need to twist until it stops then yank. It worked awesome for me on the couple of deer I harvested this year.

I've also been fortunate not to have bought any duds so far, largely thanks to the good folks on AT!


----------



## rackman323 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rocky boots


----------



## serdley300 (Mar 18, 2004)

blazer vanes, slicktrick broadheads, that blood trailing light that has red,blue, and white lenses together. I swear I could find blood better in the dark!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Baker climber
Rocky boots
Bowhunter magazine-charged my credit card TWICE w/o my signature or permission
skunk cover scent
Buckmasters-don't understand what NO means
Cabelas roof prism binoculars


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

It's funny how some of the products that are called bad here are some of the best to others! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought the 75$ climber from the sportsmans guide.* Hands down worst tree stand ever made.*


----------



## Bowman51309 (Apr 26, 2011)

pegasis0066 said:


> Subscriptions to *Bowhunter* and *Bowhunting* magazines.


x2! I subscribed and they keep calling me to resubscribe and then give money to different hunting charities. If I gave money to them every time they called and asked, I'd be in the poor house.


----------



## acdc (Jul 1, 2011)

The liquid that you spray on the ground to help find your bloodtrail?? how do you know where to spray it?? Just watched a HS Outdoors show and Phillip Vanderwackel said one of his go to calls was the HS Cruncher...


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

mega X2




gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pointhunter said:


> An old Stealth Cam that I just bought at a rummage sale about an hour ago. It didn't look old until I opened it and realized it takes camera film and the batteries only last 20 days. It also has a detection zone of 20 feet. I payed $25 for it


You could have drove by my house and got 2 of them for free!


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

happy.tundra said:


> Umm this isn't going to sound right whatever way I write it lol..... but the Butt Out tool really does work well! You just need to twist until it stops then yank. It worked awesome for me on the couple of deer I harvested this year.
> 
> I've also been fortunate not to have bought any duds so far, largely thanks to the good folks on AT!


I've used that thing for about 5 years or so. I think it's pretty helpful. Tears up a small deer though!


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

This yr my worst purchase was a non res ohio hunting license lol havent even had a deer close enough to try to shoot at


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

Sackamous said:


> Everything labled Wildgame! Cameras ate batterys and flash did not work 80% of the time. Deer did not eat the acorn crap, and the motor gave out on the feeder. Maybe it's just my luck, but I'm done with there products.


i know i bought their stupid trial camera too and after the red batterie light came on (low batt) and i put in new batteries the thing won't even turn on . hope they will stand up to their waranty.....


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL - I have a Fieldline backpack that I bought from MC Sporting Goods in 1990. It has traveled thousands of miles and still going strong.

My worst purchase was a Lone Wolf Sit & Climb. Worst torture chamber I have ever sat in.



Bowhuntr64 said:


> So what was your worst bowhunting purchase ever?
> 
> I think mine was a cheap Fieldline backpack from Walmart. It basically unraveled on day one of my bear hunting trip. I learned what my daddy always taught me, "You get what you pay for." Bought a Badlands pack after that trip!


----------



## Bowman51309 (Apr 26, 2011)

I already posted something on here but my 2nd worst purchase was proably my first ENTIRE set up. It was a Browning BossHeat. <- worst bow ever created. and a $10 arrow rest from walmart and a $15 release. Bought the bow on Ebay and shot it for a year or so and then sold it. It could NOT be tuned at all and the rest was NO help.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

Elite Judge


----------



## fromthedepths (Aug 1, 2006)

bowtech strykezone 380 crossbow. tried the xbow thing and it wasn't for me .plus they've had numerous problems with the trigger and limbs.


----------



## DakotaKidd (Nov 29, 2011)

Any mechanical broad head I buy, they seem to always make it into a drawer somewhere. :tongue:


----------



## redoaks (Oct 12, 2011)

rage broadheads


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Fusion vanes - Wouldn't stick for nothing. Emailed Norway twice about the issue and never heard anything back.


----------



## knapper2 (Dec 29, 2009)

IAHNTR said:


> Fusion vanes - Wouldn't stick for nothing. Emailed Norway twice about the issue and never heard anything back.


Same here, bought 2" and 3" Fusions and can't get them to stop curling up and deforming. Norway sent replacements that are just as bad. I'm done with them.


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought one of the earliest cam bows, back in '85. It was a Martin Cougar Magnum. Had solid glass limbs, instead of the beautiful laminated limbs on my previous Cougar Mag. The increase in arrow speed was astounding, but the bow vibrated so badly, that the bowsight would fly off after 6 or so shots, if I didn't stop and retighten the bolts. That one went right back to the archery shop!

Jeff


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

agreed with norways, quickspins, anything moultrie or wildgame. the hell with anything mechanical. any cheap stand or blind or the scent products! explain to me when u open a bottle of scent liquid and u can smell it,hows that suppose to make u smell scent free?


----------



## RoddyScott (Nov 8, 2011)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


I never sent anything back. If they send something you don't order, it's a gift. I thanked them for the gift when they would call about payment.


----------



## Elite_Archer (Dec 16, 2009)

Rocky boots better off wearing crocs if you want to keep your feet dry, G5 optix xr because the floating pin always finds a way to get loose and fall off.


----------



## jalee37190 (Sep 25, 2008)

jjc1974us said:


> I forget what its called but it was a string tracker. you basically tied a string to your arrow and when you shoot your deer the idea is you track the string right to it. The thing is, 90% of the time the string would get tangled up on a branch in mid-flight, affecting or stopping the arrow. the other 10% of the time you would get a snarl in the reel like you do with a baitcasting reel... P.O.S.!!!


Lmfao that's a bow fishing rig


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

a self retracting spool to pull up my bow that i bought from walmart.

every hunt i have to wind it up letting it wind up inch by inch and it still spins inside the plastic case making all k9inds of unnatrural noise i swear every time it happeens and tell myself that it's the last time, this is my first whole season with it, i'd be better off with a string and a clip.... sometimes i swear the thing was made by some peta member trying to F over a hunter stupid enough to buy it


----------



## SteepandDeep (Jun 30, 2010)

Bought a Lone Wolf LoBo protype bow. Most folks probably havent even heard of it. Had a Lone Wolf Prostaffer sell me his old one because he had moved to shooting a different brand. Got screwed multiple ways on the transaction by the guy. The thing was such junk i never even took it to the field. That is what you get when you buy a bow on a whim off the web without shooting. Sold it to my brother in law for cheap. Love Lone Wolf stands but not the prototype bow.


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

Walmart camo coveralls. All the plastic zippers melted in the dryer the night before and I didn't find out until I was gearing up for my hunt at 5 AM on an 18 degree morning. Those were good times.:angry:


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

Iron drinker said:


> :thumbs_doRocky boots after they moved to China.:thumbs_do


they moved from nelsonville ohio to somewhere in mexico, not china, but just as bad...


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

BlondeBomber said:


> Walmart camo coveralls. All the plastic zippers melted in the dryer the night before and I didn't find out until I was gearing up for my hunt at 5 AM on an 18 degree morning. Those were good times.:angry:


lmao!


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> That's funny....I remember almost buying one of those prism rangefinders as well


Are you talking about those rangefinders that maybe work out to about 35 yards by triangulation - lining up two images?

I actually used mine quite a bit! From a stand I could pick out branches where a regular rangefinder woundn't have worked. And when I shot my avatar buck I used it to line up the silhouetted antlers. It would have been hard to hold steady with the laser. Worth every penny


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

Jfriesner said:


> Well I didn't buy it but a buddy of mine got one of those fancy expensive blood tracking lights, the multi colored ones. He payed $60 for it. He shot a deer and started following the trail with his new light and it was reflecting off all the red maple leaves, making them look like blood. So he wandered off about 40yds following what he thought was a blood trail but was really a leaf trail. It was hilarious. The rest of us followed the actual blood trail and found the deer and just stood there laughing and yelling at him to come get his deer and quit messing with the dumb light. That light made every red colored spot on a the leaves look shinny and wet, just like blood. So it is worthless if you hunt anywhere with leaves.


this is hillarious!!



KalamazooKid said:


> Oh, and a very close second ..... a Black Hole target. First arrows blew right threw to the fletchings. And no, I wasn't shooting 80 lbs. Barely worked for wife and kids.


i can agree with this as well!


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

shec6135 said:


> a self retracting spool to pull up my bow that i bought from walmart.
> 
> every hunt i have to wind it up letting it wind up inch by inch and it still spins inside the plastic case making all k9inds of unnatrural noise i swear every time it happeens and tell myself that it's the last time, this is my first whole season with it, i'd be better off with a string and a clip.... sometimes i swear the thing was made by some peta member trying to F over a hunter stupid enough to buy it


I have that same POS too and know what you mean!

Almost all of the hunting clothing I've purchased from WalMart has been crap. When will I ever learn?


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Luminoks the first time


Luminoks the second time


Easton Tracer nocks...


I have since come to the conclusion that lighted knocks are just plain JUNK!!!!!


I'm surprised by the CX Maximas being mentioned. By far the best hunting arrow IMHO!! I'm going back to them after pure disappointment in Easton arrows this season.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> Wildview trail cameras


yep. Mel


----------



## Brent.hood (Feb 9, 2012)

Mathews z7 extreme short ata bows don't work well if ur draw length is longer than the bow traded for an invasion could not be happier


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Fun to see this thread still rolling along! I have learned a lot by reading the posts...keep em coming!


----------



## pointysticks (Nov 24, 2006)

I am just going to say it. My Z7. My Z7 is a great bow but it wasn't leaps and bounds better than the SBXT I replaced. I should have kept the old bow and saved the cash for some real improvements from the industry. My groups with the Z are exactly like my groups with the switchy.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I am fortunate to say that when it comes to archery gear I do my research, so I have been able to avoid most of the junk that many have found out was junk the hard way. The only 2 things that come to mind right now are:

1. Peep sight with the rubber tubing. I see no advantage to a peep with the tubing over the one without and see a huge disadvantage of it constantly getting twisted up. 

2. Primos Truth Cam 46... I have owned 4 different brands of cameras and this one totally sucks. The pics are blurry when it actually does detect what is walking in front of it. It is sad when you have tons of deer tracks in the snow that weren't there when you put the camera out and only 2 blank pictures after 2 weeks and the batteries read 40%, when they were brand new to start. I wouldn't take one of these cameras if they were giving them away for free.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

C'mere Deer


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

NCMFX said:


> Mathews Reezen, how Mathews ever let this one hit the market I will never know. Worst draw cycle ever, it was however fast and accurate just no fun to shoot. Followed closely thereafter by a Bowtech D340. I will never ever own another Bowtech, every one I've ever shot has a distinct twang or ping when shot that drives me crazy. There are also approximately 4000 different screws and adjustments on that bow and most of em the bow needs to be pressed to get too. I did kill one deaf doe with that bow, guess she didn't hear the twang and forgot to duck. It also was a fast and accurate bow but the loudest bow I ever owned.


To each their own I suppose, I love my Reezen, smooth, fast, accurate.

But I really don't have a bad purchase yet, and I have the people of AT to thank for that!


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Wrist sling. Put it on, shot a few times with it, and took it off. But at least I got 20' of paracord out of it!


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


:thumbs_up


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

An Oneida Aero-Force and one of those pendulum sights.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

my first climber. some crap from Sportsman's Guide. cheap, but super piece of crap. 100 pounds.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> So what was your worst bowhunting purchase ever?
> 
> I think mine was a cheap Fieldline backpack from Walmart. It basically unraveled on day one of my bear hunting trip. I learned what my daddy always taught me, "You get what you pay for." Bought a Badlands pack after that trip!


Been hunting with my Fieldline pack for over 5 years. Love it.


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

Redhead shoes, and a buck bantam knife, the thing will NOT get sharp.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Few pieces of junk I have bought....

Wildview Trail Cam
Black Hole Archery Target
Field Line backpack from Wal-Mart


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> That's hilarious!


hahahaha


----------



## Allenbd (May 23, 2011)

pointysticks said:


> I am just going to say it. My Z7. My Z7 is a great bow but it wasn't leaps and bounds better than the SBXT I replaced. I should have kept the old bow and saved the cash for some real improvements from the industry. My groups with the Z are exactly like my groups with the switchy.


I wasn't crazy over the Z7 either.......I should have stuck with my Drenalin at the time.....Oh well


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Moultire D40 trail camera
Butt-Out
Bow-Shield from Pole Mountain
North American Hunting Club and BuckMaster Subscriptions
The Retriever (used to retrieve items dropped from the stand without leaving the stand)
Primos Bloodhound Light
Umbrella Turkey Decoys
Imitation EZ hangers

I could go on and on, but my family does refer to me as the gadget guy and my Cabelas' Club Visa balance can confirm:embara:

Joe


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

Low light peep sight. Not sure of how many models there are on the market. This one had an amber colored lense that surrounded the clear part. The concept is the amber to somehow draw light to the clear portion during low light conditions. It cost me the best buck I have ever drawn a bow on. I learned my lesson on "gimmick" archery products.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

mikepahl318 said:


> my first climber. some crap from Sportsman's Guide. cheap, but super piece of crap. 100 pounds.


I also had that gem


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

I wonder why you guys think these are all pieces of junk. I think it could because you chose to shop at walmart :wink:. I only buy the best, and I have nothing to say about the things I buy...


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

I know a lot on here will disagree but Proline stings. They stretched on me at a state tourny and I have never been so disappointed. Winners Choice or Zebra from now on and there is nobody that can talk me out of it.


----------



## MN-Land of Does (Jan 16, 2008)

A set of new strings and cables from a local custom string maker. Took my bow back twice in a month to retime. The third time I checked the measurements they had stretched 3/8 of an inch. Threw them away. Winners Choice. Zero timing issues and no stretch.


----------



## msbowman (Aug 26, 2009)

Punch cutter broadheads, pendulum sights, and the sight pins with the yardage rings around them that's supposed to fit a bucks chest at 20, 30, and 40 yards.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Nahc membership.
Itasca boots.
Gave Knight&Hale Turkey calls another shot this year - didn't learn my lesson last time.
This video comes to mind about their QC


----------



## davejones (Nov 15, 2005)

S.A.B.O. sight for me.


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

12-Ringer said:


> Moultire D40 trail camera
> Butt-Out
> Bow-Shield from Pole Mountain
> North American Hunting Club and BuckMaster Subscriptions
> ...



Man i really like the butt out. That thing works awesome! Not sure of the model for birds or smaller game, but the deer model works great for me!!


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

davejones said:


> S.A.B.O. sight for me.


But they work so well on gar?


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

pegasis0066 said:


> Subscriptions to *Bowhunter* and *Bowhunting* magazines.


What did you not like about your subscriptions? I thought $10 for a year was fairly cheap, and the articles seem pretty good and informative.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

c,mere deer or acorn rage....what a bunch of jokes


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

Hoyt Maxxis was mine. I didn't own it a full week! Way too loud and way too much hand shock! I have the same Fieldline backpack for 7-8 years now and love it. It's funny what some people call junk and other people love.


----------



## Nocknboots (Feb 27, 2012)

Mathews Reezen 6.5 worst money I ever spent


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

mikepahl318 said:


> my first climber. some crap from Sportsman's Guide. cheap, but super piece of crap. 100 pounds.


Haha yup me too. just hangs in the shed now after a couple trips in the woods.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

gutshotem said:


> north american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which i hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff i didn't order and having to send it back.


lmao!!!


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

6xsteelers said:


> lmao!!!


I got a call from Buckmasters 30 min ago and went through the whole spill of what happened last time I joined. Threat of a lawyer is the only way I could get it stopped. He swore up and down it had to be some other organization cause Buckmasters didn't do all that stuff. HA!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

octane bantamweight quiver i hate those things the quick detach inst necessarily quick


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Scented Bug spray.... (like the kind that is supposed to smell good) Most bugs i ever had on me!!!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Wildgame Innovations 4mega pxl camera. Quit working after 2 months they replaced it and the other one quit working after 4 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2011)

Quackersmacker1 said:


> It will burn your fletching up or it did for me. Plus in my opinion a drop away is a little more accurate for me.


I use a drop-away and a biscuit. Only thing I don't like about the biscuit is, the hairs wear out over time, and the arrows if heavy can fall down through the hairs to the bottom of circle. I use hair-spray to stiffen them up after they wear down. Just my 02


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2011)

MeatSeakerX2 said:


> Scented Bug spray.... (like the kind that is supposed to smell good) Most bugs i ever had on me!!!


LMFAO id piss my pants laughing if it was like bug attracted or something!!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

volgrad7 said:


> Certainly Buckmasters. I am being honest and truthful, if i ever run into Jackie "Yackie" Bushman i will literally walk directly up to him and kick him swiftly in the junk. Perhaps some think i kid but i would gladly do the time to committ that crime. They double charged my CCs and have called me endlessly for years. That said, im suprised no one has mentioned the famous "Butt Out" tool.


Any lawyers on here. I've heard nothing but this same story, and I think a good class action lawsuit might be in order. I'm far, FAR from the suing type, but it ticks me off that this yahoo would suck people in using hunting as bait only to screw em worse than a bad payday lender. He should be exposed and stopped.


----------



## mathews29 (Aug 4, 2008)

i would have to say mine too was a fieldline backpack from walmart zippers broke the first trip out that and all the grunt tubes i have bought over the years


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Acorn Rage...

Bought a 5 lb. bag of it on sale somewhere (Dick's Sporting Goods??). Put it in a pile just off a well-used trail in a state park 

Saw a yearling 6-pointer walk the trail, stop to sniff the pile...and kept on walking. Rage is right...rage for spending my money on junk!

Joe


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Buck Bomb!


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Some kind of camo seat marked way down at Dicks....it looks like something you'd attach to a ladder stand but when I tried it I darn near fell off.


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

c'mere deer


----------



## silentsteps (Jul 9, 2011)

elkman6x6 said:


> Anything I have ever bought from PSE......JUNK!


LoL....that made me LOL


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Buckmaster. I was doing it to support a cause... I thought.
Took me years to finally give them the slip.
Should have known better when I saw an ad for a Oreck vacuum cleaner in their magazine.


----------



## mads10bass (Feb 8, 2012)

wildgame halo400 rangefinder, acorn rage, greens enraged, and cmere deer. the rangefinder completely stopped working after 10 times ranging, both attractants sucked nothing touched them, and cmere deer scared deer off!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Most of the things i decided to go the cheap route on i think its better to buy what you want regardless of the price and you will be happy in the long run. I still buy cheap trail cams cause people steal them. But my biggest regret would have to be cheap boots its better to buy a good pair and be comfertable.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

But now i have 4 pair of huntin boots for different weather and they help a ton.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't buy it but I doubt I will ever forget seeing the advertisement for the hunters snorkel. Anyone who remembers this one will get a laugh. 
I was waiting for the hunters butt plug to follow it but for some reason it just didn't catch on.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Gerber blood tracking light 100% useless


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, there have been a few in my many years of hunting. I remember a pendulum sight that vibrated like crazy every time you shot. I don't know if it would have made a deer jump the string but it sure made me jump. And I remember those old baker climbers, did the baker slide a few times still got a few scars from it. 

Not sure what my all time worst would be, most of the junk I have simply forgotten about.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Not bowhunting but a shotgun that had it's gas valve blown off 


Not sent from my iPod touch...


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Tim_Edwards said:


> Carbon Express Maximas! Junk arrows. Three broke right below the fletchings without hitting anything. I was shooting into a Black Hole target.


Black hole target and even the block didn't last


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought a Tink's Miss November hoping to draw in some big bucks. They only big bucks that it drew were my own. Complete junk.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

MIne was my first climbing stand The Dreaded Baker Death trap. I think it is still laying in the woods in Southern NJ.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

the old deer dynamite white powder stuff you mix with water and pour on the ground. most useless crap ever made!!! i think it's actually a deer repellent!!!


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

TailChaser said:


> This human scent spray I found mis-placed in the garden section, guess it's actually supposed to repel deer, mis-leading I tell ya. Stuff works though, spray it all over you and they stay away good.


Ha ha ha made me laugh real hard! Thanks for admitting to something like that!


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Not bow related but a Remington 740 30/06 complete piece of crap


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

1st and 2nd year X-Force!


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

i bought 2 older stealth cams. Worst cameras ive ever used. i may have gotten 2 pictures from the cameras. Not worth the money in batterys.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Parker Inferno Bow


----------



## drawforce (Feb 25, 2003)

wildgame innovations cameras


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

chrisj0616 said:


> Not bow related but a Remington 740 30/06 complete piece of crap


I also had one of those remington jamomatics. I think I had one time where it didn't jam after shooting more than 1 round at a time


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Deer Hunting has a name..... BUCKMASTERS


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

American Broadhead Company "Liberty" Broadheads...


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

jaho said:


> I also had one of those remington jamomatics. I think I had one time where it didn't jam after shooting more than 1 round at a time


Mine was like that till a ahole at the local ammo shop sold me some "high energy" rounds that turned out to be extremely overloaded reloads or something like that anyway the gun pretty much blew up in my hands


----------



## Trapper50cal (Aug 9, 2013)

Hyperlip single, external reed cow call. I know some folks swear by them....it tickles the hell outta my lips...like electric shock tickle...


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Buck Bomb. I saw one deer and it was running away! I know better than to try the gimics!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Moultrie camera


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

ebayollis said:


> c,mere deer or acorn rage....what a bunch of jokes


 Acorn rage worked for me.... I took pics of deer licking it up.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

killzone hunting blind. Loops holding to the ground fell off. One of the hubs broke.


----------



## live2hunt11 (Oct 23, 2013)

browning trail cam. They have no quality control.


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

Nocturnals, they light up fine but only shut off a few times before the circuit breaks, I've also cracked a few target shooting. These were all the green X nocks.


----------



## dempsy1 (May 29, 2012)

Cuddeback Seen cam sucks slow can't tell what most of the deer are, or antler size just disappointed in it. Sticking with the trophy cams I guess.


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

akorn cruncher, they should have called it the squirrel magnet, any brand doe estrus, i just end up spilling it in my back pack and rendering the pack useless. Anything from Dick's Sporting goods, i paid WAY to much for Feild and Stream garbage. Molassas coated corn, just get some Brair Rabbit brand molassis and pour it on a stump. any of the 3 grunt calls i lost the past 2 years


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Bushnell trophy cam, the original stealtham, then the feild and stream womens camo rainsuit. Wont even keep you dry in a fog, but it is pretty??


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

Cornholer !
Screwed it in the ground according to the instructions out in front of my camera (WI in season for those who might wonder). No deer ever went near it, but the hornets sure liked the sugar it was glued together with.


----------



## tstange (Sep 15, 2008)

Wildgame Camera


----------



## davon (Jan 30, 2004)

A rage broadhead


----------



## pond scum (Aug 29, 2012)

davejones said:


> S.A.B.O. sight for me.


x2 cheaply bulit lens to dark thing gave me fits lol


----------



## dempsy1 (May 29, 2012)

Docrich said:


> I'm surprised at some of the answers. Mini 14, goat tuff and the WB are great for me.
> 
> Mistakes for me have been NAP thunderheads, blades fall out on me.
> Cabelas deluxe magnum hunting stool, bought two for a blind, might as well sit on a broadhead.



I think my mini 14 is as reliable as any weapon, including my glock 17!


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

2013 Ford F-350 Super Duty crew cab 6.7 Diesel. Traded my Toyota for it and regretted it ever since. Must have suffered from temporary insanity.


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ameristep safety harness/vest. Wildgame camera. Guess what? both bought on price and price alone. You get what you pay for.


----------



## csav (Feb 14, 2013)

bushnell trophy cam. pos. 3000 pics per check. wonderful pics of 2mph breeze blowing grass.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Skunk Scent or Skunk Screen - what ever it was called. Cover Up was the second most waste.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Lots of stuff that I look at later and think "why the heck did I buy this?"

Wildgame camera. Luckily it was stolen.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Wisconsinnate said:


> Lots of stuff that I look at later and think "why the heck did I buy this?"
> 
> Wildgame camera. Luckily it was stolen.


I gave mine to a friend who had some bushnells stolen. Told him to use it as bait.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

eskimoohunt said:


> Black hole target and even the block didn't last


True that!!

Great target with field points.... bad target with broadheads lol


----------



## Hoyt_hunter (Dec 7, 2013)

Wild game trail cameras, they work good sometimes. But I have deer tracks all in front of cameras, all minerals eaten, and rubs all around this year. No pictures. And batteries last 5 days for me. Will never, ever. Take a penny out if my wallet if its by wild game innovations. I compared their apple salt lick with a different companies with a trail camera that actually worked. Deer were all over the other and the only pic I got of the wild game one was a squirrel standing on it.


----------



## swampwalker (Aug 22, 2008)

Rage broadhead. Because they made me enRAGEd!!


----------



## waterman1148 (Sep 14, 2013)

swampwalker said:


> Rage broadhead. Because they made me enRAGEd!!


Wanna sell them?


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's incredible how many times Wild Game Cameras have come up. They might win the award! I'm certainly not going to get one after reading thru this!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

swampwalker said:


> Rage broadhead. Because they made me enRAGEd!!


I watched a hunting show last night, where the guy was using a Rage. He came to full draw and noticed that the blade was opened; he had bumped it on his finger, and had to lower his arrow, fix the broached, and then re-draw. That's the thing I have never liked about Rages. I was surprised they showed that, given that Rage was a sponsor of the show.


----------



## berdarien (May 29, 2013)

World of Warcraft. Wasted 3 months of my life on that game. 

A canadian whitetail tag. When I went to Canada I had a DUI and no passport and was shortly after 9/11. I couldn't get through so I had to eat it. :. My own damn vault.


----------



## dan1966 (Aug 17, 2009)

Punch cutter broadhead


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

berdarien said:


> World of Warcraft. Wasted 3 months of my life on that game.
> 
> A canadian whitetail tag. When I went to Canada I had a DUI and no passport and was shortly after 9/11. I couldn't get through so I had to eat it. :. My own damn vault.


That's funny!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

dan1966 said:


> Punch cutter broadhead


Pic?


----------



## jamesbalog (Dec 14, 2009)

its hard to choose between
1. 2 older Moultrie cams that took D cell batteries, one never worked and the other would go through the batteries in a few days
2. ameristep safety harness, the harnesses that come with cheap stands were just as comfortable as this 
3. a backpack i bought fromk sportsmans guide, it was one of their cheap brands and fell apart almost as soon as i started using it


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its amazing there was a time when we used to need 6 D cell batteries to power a cam for a week and now you can run a cam on 4 aa's rechargables for months on end. A D cell holds like TEN TIMES more mah then aa's.


----------



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

The tree saddle- worthless piece of uncomfortable junk that cost me several shots, Wildgame camera, carbon clothing (years ago), anything that says "Tinks" on it.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Definitely the Killzone hunting blind as someone mentioned. Took me forever to untangle it out of the bag it came in and didn't take long for a hub to bust. Left it out in the weather for about a month and it was faded tan by then, nearly no camo left. Loops to attach brush to tore extremely easy. Not even sure they are in business any longer, but they got my $80.

Meat


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Meat said:


> Definitely the Killzone hunting blind as someone mentioned. Took me forever to untangle it out of the bag it came in and didn't take long for a hub to bust. Left it out in the weather for about a month and it was faded tan by then, nearly no camo left. Loops to attach brush to tore extremely easy. Not even sure they are in business any longer, but they got my $80.
> 
> Meat


They told me I could pay for a new hub system. Also I could sew the loops myself, or pay them to do it


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Pse Evo ds


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

scent loc system for me.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

My NJ resident hunting licenses. $300 down the tubes. Hunted 95% of the season and saw 1 small buck during bow, 1 6pt during gun, and maybe 20 doe all year.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Wildgame camera. Worked okay for 4 months. Put it up next year and it wouldnt take any pics.... It acted like the batteries were dead even though I had put brand new ones in it a week before. Funny thing is, I pulled the camera and threw it in a box of hunting stuff. Just the other day, a full year after the cam quit working, I was searching for something. I opened the box and the red LED on the camera was on! but the cam was turned off... What a piece of trash. This camera is just playing games with me. or its possessed.

Field & Stream gun cleaning kit. Total junk.I got it as a gift though.


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

Lighted nocks, half the time they dont work or dont fit the string serving correctly and scentlock clothing, doesent work


----------



## Bmanges (Dec 28, 2010)

Punch cutter broadheads


----------



## chip1 (Mar 8, 2013)

For me! WGI N8 camera died after a year. I can't understand some of the bows listed here. I would if someone said they had a failure from a riser or limb, but the loud, vibration, and jumping out of the hand in a week to a month I just don't get. I never purchased a bow that the muffler fell off, started vibrating or had the accelerator stick and leave my hand. What happened to these bows between the shop when you tried them and the trip home?


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

LEM five drawer dehydrator.purchased last week. made a batch of burger jerky [3 hours] batch of sun dried tomatoes [ 20 hours] another batch of burger jerky a three hour project and it made it two hours before taking a dump. CS is sending out ship label to return , nice of them but telling me to return it to GM would have made me happier. Have always liked and bragged them up , we will see what happens on the repair to this piece of chinese chit.....


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


If they sent you crap you didn't order, I don't think you are obligated to send it back.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Flydown said:


> Buttout's work. Sitting here clean as a whistle!


I agree. Butt-out is a great tool.


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

I bought the Tom Miranda bow site when it first came out. The one with the crosshairs. It was junk for sure.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Nichko said:


> Sorry Hoyt boys but mine was an Alphamax hands down the worst bow I ever paid money for. I love my Vulcan so I was surprised.


No way!! Had the Alpha Max 35.. One of the best bows I ever owned.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Scotty C said:


> No way!! Had the Alpha Max 35.. One of the best bows I ever owned.


LOL that post was almost 3 years ago and still the worst bow I've owned to date..


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Remington 870 Shurshot 3.5" Turkey gun,all it ever wanted to do was jam on every 3.5" turkey load i put through it..and for archery,it was definitely a Reflex Grizzly,i bought off of here,the guy had loc-tited the limb bolts so you could not adjust weight....Grizz


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Hoyt Super Slam Supreme - I think it was around '92.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

It's interesting some of the things people have on here. Some of these things I have used successfullyand I know otheres have 2 but some thoroughly think they are useless.

To each their own.

I would say the worst purchase would be all the blow type bleat calls I have bought except the K'Mere deer call from Lohman years ago


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jfriesner said:


> Well I didn't buy it but a buddy of mine got one of those fancy expensive blood tracking lights, the multi colored ones. He payed $60 for it. He shot a deer and started following the trail with his new light and it was reflecting off all the red maple leaves, making them look like blood. So he wandered off about 40yds following what he thought was a blood trail but was really a leaf trail. It was hilarious. The rest of us followed the actual blood trail and found the deer and just stood there laughing and yelling at him to come get his deer and quit messing with the dumb light. That light made every red colored spot on a the leaves look shinny and wet, just like blood. So it is worthless if you hunt anywhere with leaves.


Hahahaha!!!! Ummm.....I have one too. Works exactly how you described!!! Anybody want to buy a nice, very well taken care of Primo's blood tracking light??


----------



## Chris101 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^^^cheap!!!!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

The Primos blood tracking light comment was funny! I forgot to add that to this list.


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

old oneida 250 & a Mathews conquest 2


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Rage broadheads.














Off EBay.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Those of you that have a blood tracking light.... I use mine and love it BUT I use it in addition to a regular flashlight so I can spot the glowing red and then distinguish what it is all at the same time. Has come in handy on a few less then ideal blood trails.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

redneckromeo said:


> Those of you that have a blood tracking light.... I use mine and love it BUT I use it in addition to a regular flashlight so I can spot the glowing red and then distinguish what it is all at the same time. Has come in handy on a few less then ideal blood trails.


That's cool. I have found that a super bright white light, like 80 lumens or more, is the best for me.


----------



## Piscatory_1 (Aug 20, 2011)

nv-hunter said:


> mine stopped my bowhuntting for a while it was a ring for my exwife LOL


did you get it back? Or you bought it for her after she was your ex? :wink: Just kidding.


----------



## nuke-shtr (Jun 12, 2004)

wow this could be a long list....
1. scent lok clothing ( kept buying it bc I actually liked the material.... just sad I fell for the gimmick) I know I spent hundreds and hundreds
2. the deer dinger ( a door bell that ted nugent advertised... batt operated bell you put on other side of trail... button you push to get deer to look other way when you draw)
3. mepro light sight pins ( only could actually see the tritium tip when it was DARK... useless in low light)
4. 3 Oneida bows... I loved the design...loved the thinking... but could never make them quiet enough to hunt actually missed a P&Y buck below my stand bc lower outboard limb hit my thigh ....deer was right below me ugggggggg but I still loved how they looked
5. pee bottles... what a waste... before that I'd try to hold it or get out of tree and hike 500 yards to pee now I pee right from my stand
6. plastic body sights... they never hold up to hunting use
7. reel up bow strap... paracord is the answer to all treestand hauling needs
8. fawn bleet call the commercial for them looked amazing... never had a single doe run into the call


I'm sure the list is a lot longer...its just late ha ha


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Apache Climbing stand many years ago.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

U SLIDE BOWHOLDER 

COMPLETE GARBAGE FROM START TO FINISH. Sure it has a pointy screw but Chuck Norris himself couldn't get that thing in a tree. Also the knobs on this thing arw impossible to tighten to the point in which they wont move and once you do get them somewhat snug loosening them is even harder!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

scent block spray............I use it and see nothing, I don't use it and smoke and see a ton of deer


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

Bowstix
Both old and new, neither have held up
Crappy doghouse blind from tractor supply
Plano bow case
Simmons 10X pocket binos


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Swarkydeerman said:


> Bowstix
> Both old and new, neither have held up
> Crappy doghouse blind from tractor supply
> Plano bow case
> Simmons 10X pocket binos


we will see on the dog house blind, last day of hunting we got 16 inches of snow and I was not about to walk a mile to go get it, left it there, ill see what it looks like in the spring...LOL


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> It's incredible how many times Wild Game Cameras have come up. They might win the award! I'm certainly not going to get one after reading thru this!


Wild game cameras are my worst purchase also. Absolute junk. Obviously their record speaks for itself.


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

early generation dc colvert cameras...


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mathews Switchback bow.Mine was more of a disappointment due to personal preference because the bow was a good bow, I just couldn't make it work with me. Other than that PSE x-caliber shafts, the old fluted ones said to be tough as nails. Yeah right, lol.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Obsession bow or anything to do with the company or the dealer that I went through during the purchase.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

my rangefinder by bushnell "primos truth" just might be one of those purchases....


----------



## BTcarbonknight (Jan 27, 2014)

Simmons scope back in the day before I knew better. Messed up on me during the first week of hunting season and cost me the whole hunting season because back then I was dirt poor and did not have time off work to go out and re site in. And if I had resite back in I would have run out of ammo and not had money to replace it. Simmons sucks!


----------



## BTcarbonknight (Jan 27, 2014)

Another poor purchase was some sort of mechanical rangefinder. Had some sort of dial on it. Never could get it to work right.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

haven't had any bad buys..............someone sell me some junk so I can post here!!! lol


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> haven't had any bad buys..............someone sell me some junk so I can post here!!! lol


Got a bottle of Carbon Blast scent eliminating spray, it eliminates everything including your camo pattern, turns everything black... make me an offer over $50 plus shipping & its yours buddy & I'll throw in a wet towel!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

bluestreaker said:


> Got a bottle of Carbon Blast scent eliminating spray, it eliminates everything including your camo pattern, turns everything black... make me an offer over $50 plus shipping & its yours buddy & I'll throw in a wet towel!


how much for just the wet towel?


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> how much for just the wet towel?


That depends if you want it soaked with bottled water for $850 or straight from the tap for $600? I got both in stock. 
lmao cheers bro :beer:


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I bought a lot of crap in my younger days...

-Hunter's View Climbing stand from Wal-Mart. It weighed 27 lbs!
-A pair of Brahma Hunting boots, the soles started to peel off after a week.
-Any product from Hunter's Specialties or Wild Game Innovations is sure to be nothing but a waste of your time and money.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

bluestreaker said:


> That depends if you want it soaked with bottled water for $850 or straight from the tap for $600? I got both in stock.
> lmao cheers bro :beer:


ill have to go with the bottled water, I will add 25.00 for flavored!!


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

lowboy said:


> Puckets Bloodtrailer broadheads.


Yep!! So glad I never shot anything with them.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

MAD "Carbinator" turkey box call. I could not make a turkey sound with it to save my life.


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

Tinks Miss November. Used her for the first time in mid November during epic movement. Everything that got within 50 yards blew. Finally let the air out of her with a three-blade Rage and had a pretty good day!


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

Won't buy anything from Walmart that I need to depend on
1: Allen broadheads, non spun true
2: rubber boots, rubber cracked and ripped on the first use. About 2 ft of snow and cold wet feet. 

There is some low price stuff I love
1: kamick boots from a store near me, $40 and have lasted through a lot of hunting and work use so far. 
2: the Walmart long sleeve, silver lined long sleeve camo shirts. Shiny, but really doesn't allow BO to develop. 
3: cheap layer target, falls apart after a year...but so did my expensive rinehart.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

It was my first bow. A Browning Boss Heat and then I went and bought a $10 forked Walmart arrow rest. Cheap and HORRIBLE to tune. Never actually got it all set up. But I learned a lot of lessons from it.


----------



## zootownelk (Aug 29, 2012)

12ARROWS said:


> I won't have anything to do with Buckmasters or anything that has the their stupid logo on it! Buckmasters are nothing but a bunch of sleezy telemarketers that will do anything for a *buck!*


I see what you did there :wink:


----------



## zootownelk (Aug 29, 2012)

Miked989 said:


> we will see on the dog house blind, last day of hunting we got 16 inches of snow and I was not about to walk a mile to go get it, left it there, ill see what it looks like in the spring...LOL


Hopefully you have better luck getting that thing broke down and back in the carrying case then I did. Oh man, it was hell for me!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

zootownelk said:


> Hopefully you have better luck getting that thing broke down and back in the carrying case then I did. Oh man, it was hell for me!


last year I had my buddy do it......after he laughed for a half hour at me wrestling with it...LOL


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

OK mine makes me feel kinda dumb but here I go,
I bought a cheap backback from walmart for like $10. I dont carry much in with me so I didnt think to much about it being cheap. Well about my 3rd or 4th hunt with it the strap rips from the pack with a hole in it as I am about a 1/2 way to the stand. "ok probably snagged it on something but no biggie". Was back in walmart and I seen the same pack for $5.
So being dumb I buy it swap out my stuff and load it down because the next day I was hunting with a buddy and was going to have to hike in a ways.
so i get in about 1 1/2 miles and RIP samething happens to this pack only this time both straps are ripped. 
My buddy was laughing at me as came back to the truck with the straps tied around my waist


----------



## brianhood (Mar 14, 2010)

89 ford bronco I bought back in the early 90s. That thing cost more to operate than a navy aircraft carrier. I get sick thinking of that POS. I have owned nothing but toyota since. Problem solved.

I owned several cheap sets of binoculars when I was a kid. They all have the same resting place under a bridge in a local lake. I now own all leica optics. Problem solved.

I have probably bought more rain gear than some small armies in this world. It took a long time to learn you get what you pay for in rain gear. I now own a sweet set from sitka. Problem solved.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wild game cameras. Nothing worse than having a 160 class buck your trying to figure out and having solid white pics. I HATE that company from the bottom of my heart. 
Next worst purchase would probably be an apex agent is quiver. It hasn't been that bad but one time I used a x lumber to go about 30 feet up, when I went to pull my bow up the quiver popped off. I think I cussed the whole climb back down.


----------



## kline4303 (Oct 28, 2009)

bsites9 said:


> a grinder I bought from Cabela's last year. It's a small one, but I don't need it for much, and the ratings were actually really good. Probably was a 4.6 out of 5. I can't get that thing to grind for more than about 1 minute, but the grate gets clogged up. And the meat I put in is in small pieces, with every bit of silver skin off of it as I can get.


I have the same grinder.. make sure the grinding plate is screwed on REAL tight otherwise it will do that


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Wild game cameras. Nothing worse than having a 160 class buck your trying to figure out and having solid white pics. I HATE that company from the bottom of my heart.
> Next worst purchase would probably be an apex agent is quiver. It hasn't been that bad but one time I used a x lumber to go about 30 feet up, when I went to pull my bow up the quiver popped off. I think I cussed the whole climb back down.


And cheap binos. Never learn my lesson, I'll spend 600 on a scope, dump 1700 into a bow, but still haven't spent over 150 on a pair of binos. Hell my ff3 on my shot shotgun was 250. Next pair of binos I get are gonna probably be the zen rays. I can't dump 2 grand on a pair of binos that are gonna stay in the truck all the time and be fall in off the dash and stuff.


----------



## kline4303 (Oct 28, 2009)

libertymesa said:


> Well for me it has to be the NAP Spitfire mechanicals,and Some Quickspin vanes.


What was wrong with the spitfires? I kill deer like crazy with them


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Worst would have to be Octane stabilizer. They just suck....


^^^^^^^^^^this


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Oct 19, 2003)

brianhokie said:


> The Butt out is a great tool, as a doctor, let me say it is worthy of being in an operating room based on it's design and functionality. I have been very impressed with it's usage.


If I see a butt out tool in the operating room, I'm leaving stat.


----------



## 64220511473out! (Jun 3, 2012)

hillscreekkid said:


> Yep!! So glad I never shot anything with them.


I lost the biggest buck I ever shot because of them, total garbage. The first and only crush on impact broadhead. If you didn't get lucky and place your arrow right between two ribs, they would literally crush on impact. Today's mechanicals are SOOO much better.


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

Sackamous said:


> Everything labled Wildgame! Cameras ate batterys and flash did not work 80% of the time. Deer did not eat the acorn crap, and the motor gave out on the feeder. Maybe it's just my luck, but I'm done with there products.


Ditto except for acorn stuff that I have never tried.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

nv-hunter said:


> mine stopped my bowhuntting for a while it was a ring for my exwife LOL


Same here! Lmao


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

djm029 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^this


Yes the octane quivers do suck. I pulled my bow up one day a few years ago and it looked like a had it mounted in a 10 degree down bracket. Brand new bar.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Yes the octane quivers do suck. I pulled my bow up one day a few years ago and it looked like a had it mounted in a 10 degree down bracket. Brand new bar.


GREAT!!!!! I just bought a new octane quiver.....ugg


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> GREAT!!!!! I just bought a new octane quiver.....ugg


Haha. Well go ahead and list that as your worst purchase ever. Sell it and get a good one. B stinger, carbofast, or doinker.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Haha. Well go ahead and list that as your worst purchase ever. Sell it and get a good one. B stinger, carbofast, or doinker.


lol, actually the wife got it for me so................gotta keep it if ya know what I mean


----------



## chip shot (Jan 30, 2010)

Bear element bow
Waste of money


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

chip shot said:


> Bear element bow
> Waste of money


Why was it a waste?


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Miked989 said:


> lol, actually the wife got it for me so................gotta keep it if ya know what I mean


Put it on her bow.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Onpoint85 said:


> Put it on her bow.


LMAO.....I wish, she has no interest in bows, guns, hunting


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prime bow last year, there customer service is horrible!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

k&k vindicator


----------



## IAHoytshooter (Aug 13, 2009)

A climber stand. I'm far too fat for those things


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

Summit Viper Classic.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

BAB said:


> Summit Viper Classic.


Before I even clicked on this thread I saw you posted last and I said to myself that I bet you said yours was that Summit. Lol.


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

chaded said:


> Before I even clicked on this thread I saw you posted last and I said to myself that I bet you said yours was that Summit. Lol.


Haha. That's funny bc I was thinking to myself that you were going to comment on it. You probably think all I do is complain about that damn thing!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

BAB said:


> Haha. That's funny bc I was thinking to myself that you were going to comment on it. You probably think all I do is complain about that damn thing!



Lol no I get a kick out of it. Did you ever get something else?


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

chaded said:


> Lol no I get a kick out of it. Did you ever get something else?


I haven't yet. I'm really liking the Cobra SD they just released or I'm going to go with the Cougar Claw Cub. That self leveling system they have is genius!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh while I am posting I might as well add some to the list. Guide Gear rubber boots from Sportsman's Guide. They were absolute junk and fell apart in no time. Cheap Bushnell binoculars. Those were junk as well and gave me a real bad headache and made it to where I could hardly see straight after trying to glass a field with them. I bought a cheap clip on hat light off of ebay once. I pulled it out of the package and never even got it on the hat because the clips both snapped off. Lol.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

BAB said:


> I haven't yet. I'm really liking the Cobra SD they just released or I'm going to go with the Cougar Claw Cub. That self leveling system they have is genius!


Can't go wrong with a summit unless it is made out of steel. Lol.


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

chaded said:


> Can't go wrong with a summit unless it is made out of steel. Lol.


It is a comfortable stand but I need something that's open. And it's like lugging Robocop on my back. Great learning experience though!


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Onpoint is talking about stabilizers, Mike you are talking about a quiver. I think you are good to go!


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

missourihunter1 said:


> Onpoint is talking about stabilizers, Mike you are talking about a quiver. I think you are good to go!


Yea my bad bud. The octane quivers look alright. Definitely better than. This apex magnetic deal I got. I ordered a Trophy Ridge arrow cage 1 tonight though for 25 bucks. Not what I wanted but it don't look too bad. I always take my quiver off when I get to the stand anyways and this has a nice little rope to hang it up by.


----------



## WVDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

First generation CuddeBack battery life sucked and worked about half the time ...


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

jmohunts said:


> I have seen this kind of comment on here and and its the same with me, I have tried every kind of scent known, drags, wicks, smoking, only thing I have found to work a little is a scrape dripper, but pissn in a scrape or mock scrape works just as good for me, out of all the times I have used scents only truely seen them work a few times, but make my own mock scrapes and have had them work. Especially since urine is urine, let some of your own urine sit in a bottle and smell it in a couple weeks, thats why I use the fresh stuff, right from the pump


Couldn't agree more. I shot my first buck in N. Wisconsin because I got so frustrated from not seeing any deer, I literally took a leak off the edge of my tree stand. Never bought a "scent lure" after that. Made my own. Although the apple and corn diet during season gets a bit old...:sly:


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

wildgame cameras. worst hunting product ive ever owned. nothing comes close.


----------



## The Sentinel (Mar 28, 2010)

worst purchase? marriage liscence


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

I bought a draw lock for my Mathews with 80 pound limbs for 200$!!! Lol


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

chaded said:


> Oh while I am posting I might as well add some to the list. Guide Gear rubber boots from Sportsman's Guide. They were absolute junk and fell apart in no time. Cheap Bushnell binoculars. Those were junk as well and gave me a real bad headache and made it to where I could hardly see straight after trying to glass a field with them. I bought a cheap clip on hat light off of ebay once. I pulled it out of the package and never even got it on the hat because the clips both snapped off. Lol.


Those are good ones, Chad.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

nyturkeyduster said:


> I bought a lot of crap in my younger days...
> 
> -Hunter's View Climbing stand from Wal-Mart. It weighed 27 lbs!
> -A pair of Brahma Hunting boots, the soles started to peel off after a week.
> -Any product from Hunter's Specialties or Wild Game Innovations is sure to be nothing but a waste of your time and money.



I can't agree with the statement about HS. While every company can put out some crap and The Cruncher was one of them, the True Talker call and their Rattle Bag are some of the best on the market.


----------



## kozal01 (Nov 18, 2013)

For me it was the $200 pair of insulated "waterproof" Rocky boots that are neither warm or waterproof. They are complete and utter ****. I wear them for snowblowing now because of the tread, they are worthless in the woods though.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

kozal01 said:


> For me it was the $200 pair of insulated "waterproof" Rocky boots that are neither warm or waterproof. They are complete and utter ****. I wear them for snowblowing now because of the tread, they are worthless in the woods though.


I might just have the same boots


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

A Browning Bantam bow. It was around 1980 and I shot the snot out of it all summer. The weekend before opening day it broke. I had it replaced under warranty and that one broke 2 years later. 

Another was a blood tracking system. It had rubber packets you put on behind the broadhead. The powder in it reacted to blood and would glow under ultra violet light. It was only $5 from the classifieds here but the flashlight works great if you like everything blue.


----------



## lebbie54 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sad to say this but one of those gaping range finders. I think it was called dead on. Man after I ordered it I looked more into it i felt stupid.


----------



## chip shot (Jan 30, 2010)

It was slow as heck and kicked like a old hatchet cam high country lol
And yes it was tuned and it was still a piece of sh--


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

BLan said:


> I can't agree with the statement about HS. While every company can put out some crap and The Cruncher was one of them, the True Talker call and their Rattle Bag are some of the best on the market.


I second this notion. The TruTalker is the only grunt tube I carry. I bought an extra one after the first buck I killed. It pains me to listen to buddies blow their grunt tubes 300 yards away.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Parker wildfire xp....my friend was a rep and said they're the best bow...discovered their "new" technology was technology bowtech, hoyt, etc had been using for years


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Let me add to the list:

Lohman calls, any of them
Pump action yelper
Pro line rubber boots from rural king (thorn through them first time wearing them)
WildView Trail cameras 
Wildgame innovations products
$60 ladder stands (any brand, they all look the same)


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

Rage broad heads for turkey. Stupid mistake!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

bobdvm said:


> Rage broad heads for turkey. Stupid mistake!


Why? What happened?


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

bobdvm said:


> Rage broad heads for turkey. Stupid mistake!


user error?? things tear the crapola out of a turkey!! I have used a field tip on a turkey and dropped it in spot!!


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

If you didn't recover the deer how do you a blade fell off before entering the deer?







ched said:


> G5 Tekans... got it from cabelas put some on and shot the next morning at a good deer. One of the blades fell off before entering the deer and i never recovered the deer.


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

IAHoytshooter said:


> A climber stand. I'm far too fat for those things


Now that's funny.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

The Phantom said:


> If you didn't recover the deer how do you a blade fell off before entering the deer?


Blades on the ground maybe?!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

The Sentinel said:


> worst purchase? marriage liscence




Bwahaha!
.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

My maitland k6. Not because of the bow. It was an excellent and I mean excellent bow. But the company went ??? 2 months after I bought it! Fml


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

seuss79 said:


> My first climber. Not sure of the name brand but was about 70 bucks at BPS. Very scary to climb with compared to the summit viper.


My Summit viper is SS is among one of my best purchases, for sure.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Wedding ring.


----------



## Coldfire (Jun 3, 2013)

crazyhoyt said:


> Wedding ring.


Hehe hehe


----------



## chancegrayl (Jul 6, 2012)

The condom out of the quarter machine in the bathroom. Who knew it would cost so much? JP i would have to say mine is

Hind Sight,
Cemere Deer
Deer Cain
or any rage attractant


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

Had the same luck with wild game innovations they're battery monsters


----------



## serdley300 (Mar 18, 2004)

Burt coyote's lumanoks- you gotta drive them in with a hammer then wiggle them out with vise grips till they shut off!
El cheapo doghouse groundblind that somehow mixed with uv rays to become a neon purple color.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

gutshotem said:


> North american hunting club or buckmasters. Can't decide which I hated more, the annoying phone calls or receiving stuff I didn't order and having to send it back.


This!!!!!!!!


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

Penns Woods IR deer cam. Worst product ever. I'm embarrassed I bought it. Should of put $300 on black at the casino instead


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Anything that says "Diamond" has proven to be a piece of s*** for me.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wildgame innovations trail cams


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd have to say Cmere Deer lol. Molded on the log as deer walked right past.


----------



## ocxgeno (Jun 18, 2011)

Fobs.... fishtailed horribly. Went and shoot my fetched and straight as an arrow... Lol


----------



## dbackinstructor (Jul 27, 2006)

Rage broad heads


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Ttt, some funny chit here.


----------



## wally247 (Oct 16, 2013)

Moultrie A5 trail cameras. I returned them 10 days later. All I got were deer butts and empty pictures.


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fusion vanes, various broadheads (my fault bc I'm a broadhead junky), 2010 Martin firecat limb cracked, new ones didn't fit right sold it back to the dealer n bought a new bow, Sitka clothing returned it after wearing it 2 times, beman arrows broke most of them way too easily, and a tru fire hardcore release....I think that's all for now


----------



## davon (Jan 30, 2004)

Rage broadheads and a Darton fury bow. That bow sounded a .22 no matter what I did to silence it.


----------



## acdc (Jul 1, 2011)

HS Cruncher Call


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

Sackamous said:


> Everything labled Wildgame! Cameras ate batterys and flash did not work 80% of the time. Deer did not eat the acorn crap, and the motor gave out on the feeder. Maybe it's just my luck, but I'm done with there products.


Do not know if it helps ease the pain but ditto on all three of these but it took two cameras for me to learn. Cameras took whiteout pics over half the time.


----------



## WI_Deer_Hunter (Jul 18, 2011)

middleagedmutan said:


> Rage broadheads shot a thick boned grey squirrel and both blades fell out and they are not cheap another bad buy Buck Alpha with the guthook crap edge does not hold an edge very well and a crap China sheath these are my opinions only so take no offense.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## bmjp (Oct 21, 2012)

Nose jammer....busted every time I used it. I believe it went out the window on the way home last time I used it.


----------



## Pig Slayer (Jun 14, 2012)

Thermocell is the worst product I've bought. 1st one lasted 2 days . To took it back and the store gave me another. The 2nd one only lasted a day. Both felled to burn.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought a very expensive bow and tried for two years to get a broadhead to hit with field points and never did. Worst part was having a friend (competition archer) shoot it and think it was fine, although only at 20yds. I finally gave up and bought another bow, this one took me an hour or so to get BH and FP together out to 40yds. I don't think there was necessarily anything wrong with the bow, I actually gave it to my brother who took his first archery deer with it this year.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

With some of the complaining about what I could classify as good products, I'm so glad that I'm not a retailer because there is no pleasing a lot of people.


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

Property bordering the Shawnee NF. I have more trespassers than mature deer


----------

